# Pre-Basel Release: DOXA SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon for forum members and invited customers only



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

The God of the sea is back! The new SUB 300T Divingstar "Poseidon Edition" recreates one of the rarest 1970s DOXA for a new generation of divers and watch lovers. The new SUB300T is an exact recreation of the original pre-Synchron Era DOXA SUB300T, with almost identical case dimensions. 42mm Diameter.

This is the pre-order link to pre-order the new SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon for our dear forum members: http://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/su...tation-doxa-sub300t-poseidon-edition-god-sea/

Note: Please note that the pre-order began this morning and that the server is not able to handle the number of concurrent requests coming in, so please be patient and do not restart your order, otherwise the server will get even slower, we apologize for the inconvenience..


----------



## kualah321 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, so all I have to do is make payment of USD 500 to reserve one piece of the Doxa Poseidon watch?


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

What is the total price? I assume the $500 is a deposit, yes?


----------



## kualah321 (Jun 11, 2017)

The website states this preorder price of USD1990 is only for invited customers.
Does this mean we can click on the order link and pay the USD500 to secure one of the 300 pieces and pay the remainder at a later date?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

When is expected delivery?


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

So is it 300 or 500 pieces for this one?

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

WatchNRolla said:


> When is expected delivery?


Expected delivery in May!!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

johnk317 said:


> What is the total price? I assume the $500 is a deposit, yes?


From the email:

Pre-Order Price: $1,990
DOXA Store Price: $2,490


----------



## kualah321 (Jun 11, 2017)

So I assume anyone of us here can click on the link to order?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

RookiePhil said:


> So is it 300 or 500 pieces for this one?
> 
> Can't wait for mine!


I saw that typo too...I was told it is 500 pieces.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I saw that typo too...I was told it is 500 pieces.


All the articles do seem to say 500 pieces and in the technical details it states 500 also...


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Ordered with confirmation. stoked been waiting on a Divingstar


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been trying to pre-order but the right section keeps on refreshing and I am unable to do so. Anyone else having problems pre-ordering?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

We are being overloaded with orders this is causing the order system to slow down, please be patient.

There will be 500 pieces, there was a typo in the email.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Yer killing it lately DOXA. Here, take more money :-D

Sold out yet?


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

lab-guy said:


> Yer killing it lately DOXA. Here, take more money :-D
> 
> Sold out yet?


I have a feeling this one won't take long to sell out


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

So if this is a Pre-Basel release, will we see something else released during Basel...?


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

This will be a non-chronometer movement, unlike the 300 & 300 Black Lung, correct?


Correct, the SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon will NOT use a chronometer grade movement.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Order placed as soon as I got the email this morning!

Another home run from Doxa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

*needs https*



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We are being overloaded with orders this is causing the order system to slow down, please be patient.
> 
> There will be 500 pieces, there was a typo in the email.
> 
> ...


You may consider upgrading to HTTPS as many browsers will have trouble going to non secure order page. I am stuck on the page.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Just finished sending the pre-order deposit. No site problems, really looking forward to May delivery.


----------



## friendharry (Jun 25, 2010)

Just ordered mine.

Quick question:it has a flat crystal and Helium valve. So it's not the same design as the 300 reissue ?

The SUB300T Poseidon will have a very slightly domed crystal.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

So the bracelet is straight and not flared out like on the 50th anniversary models?

Correct, it will have a straight, not flared, bracelet.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Ripcode said:


> So the bracelet is straight and not flared out like on the 50th anniversary models?


with a 300t case and 20mm end links it should be tapered I would think. maybe not by looking at pics. I would like it to be tapered


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know... I realize that some of you guys love the yellow Divingstar, especially in a Poseidon version, but I'm just not feeling the love on this one. 

Not all of that is because of the yellow color. No certified chronometer movement, tapered bracelet, or highly domed crystal or crown (I know... those aren't correct for a 300T), higher production numbers, and yet the same price as the 300. Plus, Doxa keeps insisting on using those ugly endlinks instead of creating smooth brushed ones similar to what the originals used. 

IF this had been a run of 100 or less, I might have bought one just to stick in the safe. For now, I'll just keep wearing my 300 Pro and wait for the inevitable Conquistador release, and hope for a 200 T-graph as well.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Going by the dial size (27mm) and end link (20mm), it appears this is a 300T cased in a 1200 body. 
Not a double dome crystal or 25.5 300T dial size. 

They are calling it the 300T, but cased in a 1200?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Genebe said:


> This will be a non-chronometer movement, unlike the 300 & 300 Black Lung, correct?


Correct, this will NOT be a chronometer grade movement.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered mine, just because I ordered the Aqualung. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Going by the dial size (27mm) and end link (20mm), it appears this is a 300T cased in a 1200 body.
> Not a double dome crystal or 25.5 300T dial size.
> 
> They are calling it the 300T, but cased in a 1200?


While this one isn't for me, it is a great looking watch...but I have the same question: Is this a 1200T case (or at a minimum does it share the same dimensions as a 1200T case)?


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

According to the Technical information on the website it seems it's the 1200T case,
the measurements are identical and it has the HRV:

1200T:








300T Poseidon:


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Crazy Cajun said:


> They are calling it the 300T, but cased in a 1200?


Ah... good call.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This is a wonderful thread, and a great intro for me to Doxa. Thank You guys for pointing out the more technical details of this watch. I was going to do the pre-order, but am going to hold back for a while. My real love is for an orange dial diver.

I think that I should start to learn more about diver watches, especially Doxa before I jump in. I am sure all you guys who do order this Divingstar Poseidon will love it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> This is a wonderful thread, and a great intro for me to Doxa. Thank You guys for pointing out the more technical details of this watch. I was going to do the pre-order, but am going to hold back for a while. My real love is for an orange dial diver.
> 
> I think that I should start to learn more about diver watches, especially Doxa before I jump in. I am sure all you guys who do order this Divingstar Poseidon will love it!
> 
> ...


In addition to the information you can get from all the threads on the forum, be sure to download
Doc Millars great e-book about the first 10 years (2002-2012) of the Doxa SUB re-issues.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/10-years-doxa-sub-free-ebook-779457.html


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm holding off on this one. Poseidon isn't a brand I'm excited about. They have a reputation for their regulators being expensive, over engineered, hard to tune, and difficult to service.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Is the bracelet tapered or 20mm all the way?


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok... One more thing. Thought I got a message confirmation (see enclosed picture) I never got an email confirmation. Am I good or should I be worried?









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Tempted. Very tempted...
i haven’t long parted company with my 750T Divestar and I’m beginning to get pangs of regret about flipping it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!
Well the money was just sitting there so BANG,I'm in!!!Order confirmation received...
You folks waiting because of a few minor changes to the original 300T will regret missing out.This WILL go up in value as soon as it sells out...Bet you see a few hit the sales forum right after release for $3000.00 and sell just like the Black Lung...


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Ok... One more thing. Thought I got a message confirmation (see enclosed picture) I never got an email confirmation. Am I good or should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your spam folder cause I got that followed by 2 emails from doxa confirming it.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

hray said:


> Check your spam folder cause I got that followed by 2 emails from doxa confirming it.


Yes! Two emails confirming the transaction, lost in the "junk" mail.

THANK YOU!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Ok... One more thing. Thought I got a message confirmation (see enclosed picture) I never got an email confirmation. Am I good or should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were 6530 at 10:35 EST (i'm assuming Eastern time). I was 6477 at 9:25 EST. So they sold only 53 in 1 hr and 10 min. I wonder what order number they're up to now? Anyone care to post theirs along with EST? I wonder if they'll sell 1/2 today.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Breguet7147 said:


> You were 6530 at 10:35 EST. I was 6477 at 9:25 EST. So they sold only 53 in 1 hr and 10 min. I wonder what order number they're up to now? Anyone care to post theirs along with EST? I wonder if they'll sell 1/2 today.


I was 667X at 21:40 CET (4:40PM EST).


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

YES! Finally a new Divingstar!
Just ordered...can't wait!

Dante


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

So, any news from doxa on wether there will be 300 or 500 of this made since the order page says 500pcs while the spec page says 300pcs.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: needs https*

as soon as I got my email, I ordered one. how did Doxa know I was thinking about buying a yellow dial watch. Spooky.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Magnus said:


> So, any news from doxa on wether there will be 300 or 500 of this made since the order page says 500pcs while the spec page says 300pcs.


They confirm it's 500 in post #14 of this thread.


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Breguet7147 said:


> You were 6530 at 10:35 EST (i'm assuming Eastern time). I was 6477 at 9:25 EST. So they sold only 53 in 1 hr and 10 min. I wonder what order number they're up to now? Anyone care to post theirs along with EST? I wonder if they'll sell 1/2 today.


I got #645x at 8:14 EST.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Athram said:


> They confirm it's 500 in post #14 of this thread.


They seem to have confirmed 300pcs on Instagram. My guess is 500pcs is the correct number as confirmed in this thread.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

xhenke said:


> I got #645x at 8:14 EST.


Wow, didn't know ordering was open that early. They must have sold around 250 by now then. Not even 24 hours. They could be ahead of the Blacklung pace, but with the extra 200 pieces it could take a few days.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I cant decide whether to order one to join my black lung or not....


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Magnus said:


> They seem to have confirmed 300pcs on Instagram. My guess is 500pcs is the correct number as confirmed in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 12979399


Yes I think 500 pieces has been cited the most. It also would make the most business sense.

There's no point having had previous watches limited to 300 like the 50th anniversary black lung sell out in 24 hours and then release another sought after model like the Poseidon and limit that to 300 as well, they will want those extra 200 sales.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

will he Poseidon be sent in the aluminum tube?


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Breguet7147 said:


> Wow, didn't know ordering was open that early. They must have sold around 250 by now then. Not even 24 hours. They could be ahead of the Blacklung pace, but with the extra 200 pieces it could take a few days.


It wasn't but I somehow managed to sneak past the password and book it, I got the invite email 2 hours later.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Question: is the new SUB 300T Divingstar "Poseidon Edition" the same case dimensions and weight as the DOXA SUB300 50 year anniversary re-edition (Professional)?


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

lightspire said:


> Question: is the new SUB 300T Divingstar "Poseidon Edition" the same case dimensions and weight as the DOXA SUB300 50 year anniversary re-edition (Professional)?


No similar to the 1200T, no tapered beads of rice, per live chat


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks hray. I'm trying to compare via the DOXA website with little information on the dimension vs the other SUBs. Do you know by how much they differ? Where is the live chat?


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Live chat is On the doxa website, was told by live chat that vary close to a vintage 300T and I believe it's the same case as 1200T


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

vintageguy said:


> will he Poseidon be sent in the aluminum tube?


I reread the Doxa notice, and I see it comes on the iconic tube.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

646x for me early


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

lightspire said:


> Thanks hray. I'm trying to compare via the DOXA website with little information on the dimension vs the other SUBs. Do you know by how much they differ? Where is the live chat?


They should have just called it a 1200t because that's what it is.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

#668X at 5:10 EST


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I ordered one because I like these new releases. I do like the 300 reissues and was secretly hoping for a BL version of the searmabler and sharky that floated around but I certainly want to check this out. I have a DS 750 which I will always keep so we shall see if two yellows can co-exist in the same house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

*300 meters or 1200 meters. Dial says 300 description says 1200.*

With the DOXA SUB 300T Divingstar "Poseidon Edition", these two great diving names are once again joined on the dial of a watch that symbolizes rugged innovation and underwater adventure. The watch resembles its 1970s forebear but is updated for a new era with some modern features. The crystal is now highly scratch-resistant sapphire. The self-winding movement inside is the well-proven Swiss ETA 2824-2. And the watch is now water resistant to 1,200 meters, four times the depth rating of the original SUB 300T. Dial markings and hands are coated with layers of Super-Lumi-Nova™ for optimum long-lasting legibility in dark and murky conditions. The steel bracelet fitted to this special watch is DOXA's iconic "beads of rice" style, with solid end links and a fold-over clasp with an extension for use over a thick diving suit.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Dan01 said:


> I ordered one because I like these new releases. I do like the 300 reissues and was secretly hoping for a BL version of the searmabler and sharky that floated around but I certainly want to check this out. I have a DS 750 which I will always keep so we shall see if two yellows can co-exist in the same house
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was only planning on having one DS in my collection, but at the same time, I have long wanted a Poseidon - so much that I was thinking about contacting Poseidon in Sweden (my neighboring country) to see if they would commission a small batch for their employees, and then sell me one of them. I would really have liked a 1500T, but you can't always get exactly what you want. Here is the DS I have today:


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I was only planning on having one DS in my collection, but at the same time, I have long wanted a Poseidon - so much that I was thinking about contacting Poseidon in Sweden (my neighboring country) to see if they would commission a small batch for their employees, and then sell me one of them. I would really have liked a 1500T, but you can't always get exactly what you want. Here is the DS I have today:
> 
> View attachment 12979567


I agree. I have always like this mode but finding an original is like finding a unicorn. I still am hoping you sell your milshark someday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Breguet7147 said:


> They should have just called it a 1200t because that's what it is.


Exactly, what is 300T about this model?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

The Poseidon model was on the 300T model, not the old no T model. It would only make sense to use a 1000 or 1200 case as these align closest to the old T case.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Dan01 said:


> I agree. I have always like this mode but finding an original is like finding a unicorn. I still am hoping you sell your milshark someday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finding even a non-COSC MilShark is difficult. I've been wearing mine every day for the last two weeks, just switching NATO straps on it every few days. I was just lucky that Michael was ready to sell right before I had planned a trip to the USA and Canada.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Finding even a non-COSC MilShark is difficult. I've been wearing mine every day for the last two weeks, just switching NATO straps on it every few days. I was just lucky that Michael was ready to sell right before I had planned a trip to the USA and Canada.


They are. I had one and stupidly sold it. One I regret.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

At least 244 sold based on my invoice number. Invoiced at 9:02am EST.


----------



## dr.robertscott (Mar 16, 2018)

Greetings Everyone, The link says $500 deposit to secure 1/300 watches and also when is the expected delivery date


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dr.robertscott said:


> Greetings Everyone, The link says $500 deposit to secure 1/300 watches and also when is the expected delivery date


It's 500 units. Delivery in May


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

I read the email at 10AM EST and tried all day to order. Finally had success at around 4 PM. Shout out to Doxa customer service for putting up with my questions via chat.

Only one thing I'd change: put a 1500 style clasp on the beads of rice bracelet...it's a brilliant piece of work.

The Poseidon will join the 1500 Project Aware that's been worn daily since it arrived last spring.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Order #672X, 8:28pm EST.


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

lab-guy said:


> The Poseidon model was on the 300T model, not the old no T model. It would only make sense to use a 1000 or 1200 case as these align closest to the old T case.


Exactly this is not a 300 it is a 300T. I like the size of the 1000t and 1200t. Can't wait.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Chocodove said:


> Order #672X, 8:28pm EST.


If it's 300 we're darn close to the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Order #646X at 8:57am.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kjo43 said:


> If it's 300 we're darn close to the end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely 500. Doxa has confirmed. They're probably at 300 sold already though. Another 200 shouldn't take that long.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

hray said:


> Exactly this is not a 300 it is a 300T. I like the size of the 1000t and 1200t. Can't wait.


Couldn't agree more.I have all the HUGE divers I need.The smaller 40/42mm.divers are pretty much the go to size...


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Breguet7147 said:


> It's definitely 500. Doxa has confirmed. They're probably at 300 sold already though. Another 200 shouldn't take that long.


I'm sure you're right, but still holding out hope based on instagram response from Doxa. Either way, won't be long.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure if I'm going to order one cause I got this!!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

MTJO said:


> Im not sure if I'm going to order one cause I got this!!!
> 
> View attachment 12979849
> 
> ...


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

This certainly caught me unawares!

Curious...with all the excitement going on, no one has commented on the metric bezel. Is this also an added extra that makes this edition just a bit more unique?


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Formula1980 said:


> This certainly caught me unawares!
> 
> Curious...with all the excitement going on, no one has commented on the metric bezel. Is this also an added extra that makes this edition just a bit more unique?


Pays homage to the original Poseidon divingstar that was metric. Like it


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Formula1980 said:


> This certainly caught me unawares!
> 
> Curious...with all the excitement going on, no one has commented on the metric bezel. Is this also an added extra that makes this edition just a bit more unique?


I'm guessing the metric bezel is because Poseidon is a Swedish based company.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I tried to resist... and succeeded for about 12 hours.

But damn it Doxa, shut up and take my money!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I'm guessing the metric bezel is because Poseidon is a Swedish based company.


The Nordic connection was the final push, had to order it!!

I think I'll put my 1200t pro for sale though...maybe, lets see. It looks like the case is the same as 1200t or really similar, we shall see. Anyways another great looking watch from DOXA!!


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

Did anyone from Europe (EU) pull the trigger? What is the euro price incl VAT?


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Delivery pushed off to June now?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

After buying 200+ watches only to end up flipping most, I've decided that liking/wanting and actually owning (for the long haul) are two entirely different things. I'm not a buyer on this one, but I do have to say: Nicely done Doxa!


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

skyjacknl said:


> Did anyone from Europe (EU) pull the trigger? What is the euro price incl VAT?


I think the total is +20% for us so 2413 USD with shipping.


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

I've read many comments about the new DS being basically a 1200. The published case specs put it to be more likely a 750 with a domed crystal. Am I right about this?


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Diogenes said:


> I've read many comments about the new DS being basically a 1200. The published case specs put it to be more likely a 750 with a domed crystal. Am I right about this?


The last I looked the measurements are the same as the 1200T.

Pre-Basel Release: DOXA SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon for forum members and invited customers only - Page 3


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the UK

Sadly we will pay 20% more than USA and elsewhere outside of Europe, bit i have one coming anyway, to join my 1200 Caribbean.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

mike0023 said:


> Delivery pushed off to June now?


I would guess that the early orders are May. The current orders are June. They must have sold most by now so it will take a few weeks to ship.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing is little bit ridiculous- Doxa presented it - BY INVITATION ONLY!! Preorder price for INVITED customers only is 1990USD....but I think that anyone can preorder this watch, there is no need for code or coupon or something to prove WUS membership or invited customer


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Vlciudoli said:


> I'm in the UK
> 
> Sadly we will pay 20% more than USA and elsewhere outside of Europe, bit i have one coming anyway, to join my 1200 Caribbean.


Same here uk buyer and a 1200 pro ..the 20% was added to the deposit amount was it the same for you? hate paying the extra as could buy a nice watch on the vat alone but been waiting years for this so not letting it pass me by ,


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Same here uk buyer and a 1200 pro ..the 20% was added to the deposit amount was it the same for you? hate paying the extra as could buy a nice watch on the vat alone but been waiting years for this so not letting it pass me by ,


Yes, 20% added to the deposit too....

That's life... I did get my 1200 Caribbean for £1050 from a man in the USA, three months old, so on balance I'm doing OK with my Doxas!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

My order number was in the high 67xx's about 12 hours ago.

Anyone else have a better idea where we're at?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Snulle said:


> In addition to the information you can get from all the threads on the forum, be sure to download
> Doc Millars great e-book about the first 10 years (2002-2012) of the Doxa SUB re-issues.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/10-years-doxa-sub-free-ebook-779457.html


Thanks. Will do that !


----------



## BenG (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, Just pulled the trigger.
One question, are the straps 20mm or 22mm. I would like to order an isoprene strap before it arrives, but I have a doubt. Thanks for your help!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

BenG said:


> Hi, Just pulled the trigger.
> One question, are the straps 20mm or 22mm. I would like to order an isoprene strap before it arrives, but I have a doubt. Thanks for your help!


20mm


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Would be fun to know were we are at the list. Any of you recently ordered want to share part of your invoice number? First one was apparently #645x.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

K1M_I said:


> Would be fun to know were we are at the list. Any of you recently ordered want to share part of your invoice number? First one was apparently #645x.


Assuming the divingstar has accounted for virtually all Doxa sales the last 2 days I'd say we were well above 300 approx 24 hours ago when I ordered mine.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I just joined the party too. I have the Searambler 300 I picked up from a WUS member. As for the Divingstar I'm not sure if it will be a keeper (financially of course) but I'm excited. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Does High Grade Movement = Top Grade or Elabore?


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

E8 found this

They are Standard, Elaboré, Top, and Chronometre
Standard 
- adjusted in 2 positions: CH and 6H (click HERE for details on positional timekeeping terminology)
- average daily rate: +/- 12 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 30 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 20 seconds

Elaboré
- adjusted in 3 positions: CH, 6H, 9H
- average daily rate: +/- 7 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 20 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 15 seconds

Top
- adjusted in 5 positions: CH, FH, 6H, 9H, 3H
- average daily rate: +/- 4 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 15 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 10 seconds

Chronometre
- adjusted and timed per COSC specification (see above link under Standard) which is not much different from Top Grade

Hoping for top

. Hray


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks,I realize there is no "high"grade.I'm going to assume it's Elabore Grade...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

FWIW I owned a Steinhart O2 years back with an Elabore grade 2824 and the watch ran within COSC specs out of the box. Ran like that for years until I sold it


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

E8 I found this info that is 5+ years old so I don't know if ETA has changed the standard and Elaborate shock protection from Etachocs to Incabloc or how correct that info is. If true and ETA hasn't changed then I would think Top grade being that Doxa states Incabloc shock protection. but I don't know that much on the watch movements other than all my doxas keep great time. 

Grades:

Standard and Elaboré:
Mainspring - Nivaflex NO
Shock protection - Etachocs
Pallet stones - Polyrubies, Epilame-coated
Balance - Nickel gilt
Balance staff - Epilame coated
Collet - Nivatronic
Hairspring - Nivarox 2
Hairspring heat treatment - Etastable

Top and Chronometre:
Mainspring - NivaflexNM
Shock protection - Incabloc
Pallet stones - Red rubies, Epilame-coated
Balance - Glucydur gilt
Balance staff - Epilame coated
Collet - Nivatronic
Hairspring - Anachron
Hairspring heat treatment - Etastable


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I've seen this too, so have also been under the impression that Incabloc usually means the movement is Top grade (figuring anyone using Chronometre grade is going to call that out).

I have also read that these can be ordered by watch makers with some modifications, specifically a lower grade can be ordered with Incabloc. If true, then Doxa could perhaps order Elaboré with Incabloc.

I have also read in the watch reviews sticky on this forum that Doxa uses a decorated rotor, with their logo. That info seems to be old, so may not be so today. Other places I have read that it is not uncommon for watch makers to order ETA's w\out rotor to they can install their own.

I have a Damasko DA46 which is stated on their website as being a Standard grade. However I have also read (but it is not stated on their website description for this particular watch) that Damasko uses their own shock protection system, main spring, stem, and rotor.

For Doxa, being a long-time Swiss company, and user of ETA's, I'm sure they are very well aware of the 2824 grades and what ETA labels them. So using "High" vs. "Top" would not be an oversight. I have seen other watch makers do the same.

So it could be that by ordering a modified 2824, i.e. a lower grade with Incabloc, or perhaps sans rotor, it is customary, or perhaps required by ETA, to not refer to these movements by one of the "off the shelf" grades below. Given all the other differences between the Top and the ones below besides Incabloc, it would probably be inaccurate to refer a modified Elabore as "Top" just because it has Incabloc.

Watch makers are careful what they put on their sales material (of which their website is considered to be, same as a printed brochure). Their specs and other claims must be accurate, other wise they could open themselves up to possible marketing and]or consumer law disputes.

Having owned dozens of ETA 2824, my take is a Standard grade can as accurate as a Top, or even better, especially if the watch maker does any regulation on their side. My Damasko is within Top grade specs; but it is also widely believed (but not claimed on the company web site) that Damasko regulates their ETA's.



hray said:


> E8 I found this info that is 5+ years old so I don't know if ETA has changed the standard and Elaborate shock protection from Etachocs to Incabloc or how correct that info is. If true and ETA hasn't changed then I would think Top grade being that Doxa states Incabloc shock protection.
> 
> Grades:
> 
> ...


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^^, Thanks and makes sense. I can guarantee that all my Doxa rotors in my collection are decorated by Doxa I have looked inside them all, even the Nymph. Thanks Hray


----------



## Dreffa (May 15, 2017)

Website say's 42hr power reserve. This would mean top grade as only this grade along with chronometer (same movement only certified) get the longer main spring. All others are 38hr power reserve.
.....Dreffa


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreffa said:


> Website say's 42hr power reserve. This would mean top grade as only this grade along with chronometer (same movement only certified) get the longer main spring. All others are 38hr power reserve.
> .....Dreffa


where are you seeing 42 hour power reserve?
I'm reading 38hour on hodinkee ....

as an aside I'm also seeing the depth rating listed/ reviewed  as 1200 feet and 1000 feet , often on the same page ( I'm looking at you doxa web site ).
Not at that matters for all practical reasons but the differing information isn't a good look.

The specs below are lifted from the US web order page so i suspect they are what is legally binding under US consumer law.
"High grade", "1000 feet"... " Beads of rice " style.

All that being said, look's like it will sell out anyway.
wondering if there is a may delivery for some orders or if all have been pushed to june?

fine looking watch.

*Case*
Satin brushed sold stainless steel (316L)
44.60 mm lug to lug, 42.70 mm (not including the crown). *Dial* diameter: 27mm *Crown*: 6.50mm Water resistant to 300 Meters/1000 ft.
Integrated automatic helium escape valve
*Case back*
Solid stainless steel, screw down case back, engraved with limited edition number XXX/500
*Bezel*
Unidirectional stainless steel, engraved with metric US Navy non-Decompression table
*Bracelet*
Solid stainless steel, DOXA SUB *separate* "Beads of Rice" style, wetsuit extension, and 20 mm end pieces
*Movement*
High grade 25 jewel self-winding Swiss made *ETA 2824-2* , shock protection, Hacking seconds, 4 Hz (28,800 beats per hour), decorated by DOXA.
*Functions*
Hours, minutes, seconds, quick-set date at 3 o'clock
*Crystal*
Scratch-resistant, anti-reflective slightly domed sapphire crystal


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

matthew P said:


> where are you seeing 42 hour power reserve?
> I'm reading 38hour on hodinkee ....
> 
> as an aside I'm also seeing the depth rating listed/ reviewed as 1200 feet and 1000 feet , often on the same page ( I'm looking at you doxa web site ).
> ...


It has been a terrible pre-order. First it was 300 units, then 500. Text says domed crystal but they say flat crystal on Instagram. Water resistance is either 1000ft or 1200m. Delivery was May, then June, now May again? They says it's like a 1200t case but not a 1200t? Who knows.

I still ordered one though.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Breguet7147 said:


> It has been a terrible pre-order. First it was 300 units, then 500. Text says domed crystal but they say flat crystal on Instagram. Water resistance is either 1000ft or 1200ft. Delivery was May, then June, now May again? They says it's like a 1200t case but not a 1200t? Who knows.
> 
> I still ordered one though.


It's like a mystery sandwich, wrapped in an enigma, wrapped in a "scuba tank" tube ;-)


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Everything about this watch is a 1200T- except, the dial, which has 300T, yellow dial, and Poseidon logo.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Breguet7147 said:


> It has been a terrible pre-order. First it was 300 units, then 500. Text says domed crystal but they say flat crystal on Instagram. Water resistance is either 1000ft or 1200m. Delivery was May, then June, now May again? They says it's like a 1200t case but not a 1200t? Who knows.
> 
> I still ordered one though.


LOL, ..... respect - I tip my hat in your general direction.

sounds like many others have followed you lead.
Im wondering how many have sold so far, may be all done by monday morning?

Ive also seen no mention anywhere of the height?
somewhere between 12.5 and 13.7mm I presume depending on the actual Crystal spec'ed.?
Im not loving that double dome for the black lung, a little too "diminishing " for my taste.

I'm not overly familiar with their product line so its been a somewhat confusing and educational 24 hours.
Hopefully the Doxa mod will go to work monday morning and get busy with his RED text moderator edits. 
a little clarity would be helpful, seems too much "cut and past web" work which is then regurgitated by the web sites we all devour.

I also suspect "high grade" is some where between Elab and Top due to the modifications mentioned above,,,, surely if it was Top grade they would have touted it the way they did with the Cosc 75 year anniversary model.


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm good with that. I don't care for the double bubble on the non T 300, and the 1200T is closer in spec.s to the vintage 300T. Hray


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Breguet7147 said:


> It has been a terrible pre-order. First it was 300 units, then 500. Text says domed crystal but they say flat crystal on Instagram. Water resistance is either 1000ft or 1200m. Delivery was May, then June, now May again? They says it's like a 1200t case but not a 1200t? Who knows.
> 
> I still ordered one though.


Hi,
It is 500 piece edition, 300 meter water resistant, slightly domed crystal, the watch will ship in batches, starting May and will go on until June, based on first come first serve, that's why the date changed during the pre-order period

All details are available here:By Invitation Only: This is a private invitation to pre-order the new limited edition DOXA SUB300T Poseidon | doxawatches.com.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^ Looks like the movement grade is top secret...


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm eager to see what the case back looks like


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi,
> It is 500 piece edition, 300 meter water resistant, slightly domed crystal, the watch will ship in batches, starting May and will go on until June, based on first come first serve, that's why the date changed during the pre-order period
> 
> All details are available here:By Invitation Only: This is a private invitation to pre-order the new limited edition DOXA SUB300T Poseidon | doxawatches.com.


This Is in There "The self-winding movement inside is the well-proven Swiss ETA 2824-2. And the watch is now water resistant to 1,200 meters, four times the depth rating of the original SUB 300T". and this is on the same page 
" *Case *
Satin brushed sold stainless steel (316L)
44.60 mm lug to lug, 42.70 mm (not including the crown).
Dial diameter: 27mm
Crown: 6.50mm
Water resistant to 300 Meters/1000 ft.
Integrated automatic helium escape valve

My guess is it's 1200 Meters but what ever I'm not going to either depth so it's good.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

matthew P said:


> Im wondering how many have sold so far, may be all done by monday morning?


In the other thread Doxa said 400+ have already sold. Won't be long now.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi,
> It is 500 piece edition, slightly domed crystal, the watch will ship in batches, starting May and will go on until June,


good to know, 
for my own knowledge is the watch in the photographs wearing the same "slightly domed crystal?
Im not seeing any distortion from the dome - I'm guessing its just enough dome to help with reflection angles but not enough to create the distortion at the edges?
looking forward to seeing these in the flesh may/ june.


----------



## Dreffa (May 15, 2017)

matthew P said:


> where are you seeing 42 hour power reserve?
> I'm reading 38hour on hodinkee ....
> 
> as an aside I'm also seeing the depth rating listed/ reviewed as 1200 feet and 1000 feet , often on the same page ( I'm looking at you doxa web site ).
> ...


*Technical specifications - Doxa SUB 300T Divingstar "Poseidon Edition"*

 *Case:* Stainless steel - 42.7mm in diameter and 44.6mm lug to lug - water resistant to 300 meters - integrated automatic helium escape valve - Solid screw down case back, engraved with limited edition number XXX/500 - Unidirectional bezel with metric US Navy non-Decompression table

*Movement:* ETA 2824-2 - high-grade version - 25 jewels - 28,800 vph (4 Hz) - 42 hours of power reserve -decorated by DOXA.

*Bracelet:* Solid stainless steel "Beads of Rice" style (with separate beads) - wetsuit extension - safety folding clasp

*Price:* Pre-ordered price is USD 1990.00 - Regular price is USD 2490.

​Monochrome Website 2 days ago, I have a Jenny with this movement....Dreffa


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Breguet7147 said:


> In the other thread Doxa said 400+ have already sold. Won't be long now.


I expect most of that was within the first 24 hours.

Now we hit the slow part, convincing potential buyers who are sitting on the fence. If supply actually manages to last until Basel, I think that will be the final catalyst to sell out.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dreffa said:


> *Technical specifications - Doxa SUB 300T Divingstar "Poseidon Edition"*
> 
> *Case:* Stainless steel - 42.7mm in diameter and 44.6mm lug to lug - water resistant to 300 meters - integrated automatic helium escape valve - Solid screw down case back, engraved with limited edition number XXX/500 - Unidirectional bezel with metric US Navy non-Decompression table
> 
> ...


There is no "high"grade ETA movement..Just checked the Jenny site and they also call it "High Grade"..Wonder why?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> I've seen this too, so have also been under the impression that Incabloc usually means the movement is Top grade (figuring anyone using Chronometre grade is going to call that out).
> 
> I have also read that these can be ordered by watch makers with some modifications, specifically a lower grade can be ordered with Incabloc. If true, then Doxa could perhaps order Elaboré with Incabloc.
> 
> ...


Can't be as accurate with only 2 regulation positions compared to 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Michael Day said:


> Can't be as accurate with only 2 regulation positions compared to 5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure can be. Off the production line, movements should be within a span of tolerances. They are then regulated to within the specs of their respective grades. Some movements require more regulation than others. It is therefor possible to have a Standard grade movement off the line that is within specs for a higher grade. If so, no further action required, off if goes, and a buyer somewhere gets lucky. It is also possible for a watchmaker to make an adjustment when regulating a watch, and just happen to hit the sweet spot. Again, someone down the line gets lucky.

There are a lot of fish stories out there when it comes to "how accurate my watch is". I'm one to call it as it is. In my experience, out of dozens of ETA 2824's I have owned over the years, I have had 3 or 4 Standard\Elabore 2824's that were within Top specs. The worse Standard\Elabore 2824's I've owned was one around -11, and a couple + in the 20's. I have owned 2 Top grades, and both were within specs. Never owned a Chrono grade. Of all the 2824's I have owned, the 3 most accurate were 2 Standards and one Elabore.

I used to be pretty obsessed with measuring accuracy. Now I do, but only with a new watch to make sure there is no problem. When accuracy is important, I use my cell phone: never need to convert time zones either! When I do measure performance, I make sure to keep the watch as near full wind as possible, use dial up at night, and track over at least one week (I don't reset during the window).

Once I know how the watch really performs when variables are consistent, I know that subsequent variations are most likely the result of where the watch main spring is wound to, which is attributable to the mere mortal power supply. I.e. when I spend a week sitting in airplane seats, meetings and dinners, the mainspring can drift to the lower end, and the watch is likely to loose time over the week.


----------



## Mehmet (Feb 19, 2018)

xhenke said:


> I got #645x at 8:14 EST.


Just ordered to accompany my Blacklung and NUMA Blue 
invoice number has reached 6870... assuming most watches sold by DOXA over the last two days were the new model... less than 100 left... for those of you still on the fence like I was


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

For those concerned with ETA accuracy, all I can say is that my 1200T runs at less than 1 second a day fast, if left crown up at night.

Dan


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I for 1 am not too concerned about accuracy it would just be nice to say it has a Top Grade movement to go along with that sweet Yellow dial!


----------



## Mehmet (Feb 19, 2018)

ETA 2824 is a reputable workhorse of a movement. It is reliable, accurate enough and easy to service. If your alternative is a Lange & Sohne, Patek, Rolex, Breitling or some other high end manufacturer that produces solid movements of their own... it is not as accurate. However, if you are buying a decent watch between USD 1000 and USD 3000 without a lot of complications, it is very likely that it will have an ETA movement. Most of the mainstream brands focus on design and buy the movement from a third party (ETA, Sellita, Soprod, Seiko). Among these, ETA (owned by SWATCH) is most reputable and is in the process of reducing its sales to watch manufacturers outside the SWATCH Group.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ^^^ Looks like the movement grade is top secret...


There is absolutely no secret, and never been, DOXA has been using the same grade for 17 years now..., and never made a secret about it, there are numerous threads since 2005 and they all say; ELABORE with very good adjustment.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

As i had always a hard time deciding on colors... I am in


----------



## PordoSelene (Feb 22, 2018)

When I received invitation from Doxa by March 16th for Poseidon DS, I went right away with order number #6594#
from Turkey and now wondering to know, if the lot has ben sold out by March 20th in four days already?

After owning Jenny Black, Pro 750 and NUMA TQ, I was keep asking to Doxa to reissue a DS maybe since 2012!
As return I had the influence that somehow Doxa was not beleiving to the sales potential of DS anyway.
I believe that this forum members helped alot to inject needed courrage to Doxa to trigger for their DS passion finally! 

On my case, I was patient enough and resisted of being captured by Breitling or AP Diver’ s yellow somehow!
For the ones on the border of being unsure yet, I strongly suggest to hit the trigger while supply still exist for not to regret later.

Thanks to Doxa for Poseidon edition and all forum members who where keep insisting after DS passion.

Alp


----------



## PordoSelene (Feb 22, 2018)

When I received invitation from Doxa by March 16th for Poseidon DS, I went right away with order number #6594#
from Turkey and now wondering to know, if the lot has ben sold out by March 20th in four days already?

After owning Jenny Black, Pro 750 and NUMA TQ, I was keep asking to Doxa to reissue a DS maybe since 2012!
As return I had the influence that somehow Doxa was not beleiving to the sales potential of DS anyway.
I believe that this forum members helped alot to inject needed courrage to Doxa to trigger for their DS passion finally! 

On my case, I was patient enough and resisted of being captured by Breitling or AP Diver’ s yellow somehow!
For the ones on the border of being unsure yet, I strongly suggest to hit the trigger while supply still exist for not to regret later.

Thanks to Doxa for Poseidon edition and all forum members who where keep insisting after DS passion.

Alp


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

PordoSelene said:


> When I received invitation from Doxa by March 16th for Poseidon DS, I went right away with order number #6594#
> from Turkey and now wondering to know, if the lot has ben sold out by March 20th in four days already?
> 
> After owning Jenny Black, Pro 750 and NUMA TQ, I was keep asking to Doxa to reissue a DS maybe since 2012!
> ...


Deep in the 6800's


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

zaratsu said:


> I tried to resist... and succeeded for about 12 hours.
> 
> But damn it Doxa, shut up and take my money!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


12 hrs is good. I gave into temptation within 6!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Formula1980 said:


> 12 hrs is good. I gave into temptation within 6!


If I'm being honest, the first hour or two was of my own willpower. The other 10+ was my wife.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

seriously though.... how thick is this watch?

the marketing prose lists it as 1200 METERS resistant, ( almost 4000 feet) - I've seen this repeated in many of the pop up articles, as well as on the current doxashop blurb/ listing underneath the tech specs.
the tech sheet and Doxa mod above states 300m.

It doesn't matter to me that there is confusion, but I would like to know how thick it actually is.

this
"And the watch is now water resistant to 1,200 meters,"

and this
"Water resistant to 300 Meters/1000 ft."

both on the same page?

......I see the 1200T is listed as 1200 meters?
This is making my head spin.


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

order #6886


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Sure can be. Off the production line, movements should be within a span of tolerances. They are then regulated to within the specs of their respective grades. Some movements require more regulation than others. It is therefor possible to have a Standard grade movement off the line that is within specs for a higher grade. If so, no further action required, off if goes, and a buyer somewhere gets lucky. It is also possible for a watchmaker to make an adjustment when regulating a watch, and just happen to hit the sweet spot. Again, someone down the line gets lucky.
> 
> There are a lot of fish stories out there when it comes to "how accurate my watch is". I'm one to call it as it is. In my experience, out of dozens of ETA 2824's I have owned over the years, I have had 3 or 4 Standard\Elabore 2824's that were within Top specs. The worse Standard\Elabore 2824's I've owned was one around -11, and a couple + in the 20's. I have owned 2 Top grades, and both were within specs. Never owned a Chrono grade. Of all the 2824's I have owned, the 3 most accurate were 2 Standards and one Elabore.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right in the specifics of what you say but you are talking about exceptions rather than standards, this is why the lowest grade of 2824-2 has two regulation points and the highest grades have 5. As well as other enhancements of course. Your argument is like putting money on drawing an ace from a deck. Yes you can but you are playing long odds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

matthew P said:


> seriously though.... how thick is this watch?
> 
> the marketing prose lists it as 1200 METERS resistant, ( almost 4000 feet) - I've seen this repeated in many of the pop up articles, as well as on the current doxashop blurb/ listing underneath the tech specs.
> the tech sheet and Doxa mod above states 300m.
> ...


All signs point to this watch being a 1200T with a Divingstar dial. I'd guess the thickness is the same too, which is hwy I wanted to know about the caseback. The thickness of the 1200T sounds a bit scary, but does it ever wear nicely on the wrist...


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Likely the final payment after the initial $500


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

Ah that makes sense. Hope so!


----------



## friendharry (Jun 25, 2010)

number 6502 for me


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

tophotdog said:


> Got an email from Doxa "by invitation only" for a preorder for the Poseidon for USD1990 - preordered that and now they are selling at USD1390... Not cool.
> 
> http://shop.doxawatches.com/
> 
> ...


If you click.the link then the price is more. Then if you try to add to cart it says that this is a protected product so.cant buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Perhaps they're doing some testing to allow people to make their final payments later?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

the blues said:


> order #6886


Getting closer.

645x still the earliest one reported, so we're likely getting to the mid 400's now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

So is this a yellow dial 1200T with Poseidon logo? Would be nice to know ...


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I saw that typo too...I was told it is 500 pieces.


Hi,yes can't beat physics, the new SUB300T is almost identical to the SUB1200T because the 1200T used the same case dimensions of the pre-synchron era SUB300T Conquistador


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

matthew P said:


> seriously though.... how thick is this watch?
> 
> the marketing prose lists it as 1200 METERS resistant, ( almost 4000 feet) - I've seen this repeated in many of the pop up articles, as well as on the current doxashop blurb/ listing underneath the tech specs.
> the tech sheet and Doxa mod above states 300m.
> ...


Volks, as you might have noticed, that the doxa server was not able to handle all requests after the Poseidon announcement, so a second server was used as a load balancing server, the second server had some outdated information, and this is why the combination of both servers sometimes showed different specs at different regions of the world.

Note: The order page always had the correct information, 500 pieces, 300 meter water resistance. We apologize for the glitch !!!

The new SUB300T Poseidon is 300 meter water resistant, it is identical in dimensions to the original pre-synchron SUB300T from 1969 an thus almost identical to the current SUB1200T.

The new Poseidon is rated 300 meters water resistant, and during laboratory testing it withstood more than 100 Bar of pressure without deformation or leaking, this is due to the utilization of the same modern materials and machining precision of all modern DOXA SUBs. which means it will hold more than any human can dive.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

zaratsu said:


> Perhaps they're doing some testing to allow people to make their final payments later?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, this is a test item that cannot be purchased..


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

So it's 300m of water resistantance versus 1200m for the older case. I wonder what has changed? Is the case thinner?


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

I / We have been over thinking this. The Poseidon is a "re-edition" of the original Divingstar, It can't be a re-issue due to no NOS cases, so there are going to be some changes. I am all for calling it a 300T Divingstar vs a 1200T Divingstar It's better suited, even if its the same as as 1200T, and I don't have a Doxa with 300 on the dial. It's what it says on the dial for me. At some point your going to run out of numbers. For how many years did they call them 300s or 300T. It's only been sense Doxa started making new dive watches did they change the number 600, 750, 1000, 1200, 5000, ETC. Just to say they can go as deep as insert other watch company here. This is from Doxa S.A. in previous post

"The new Poseidon is rated 300 meters water resistant, and during laboratory testing it withstood more than 100 Bar of pressure without deformation or leaking, this is due to the utilization of the same modern materials and machining precision of all modern DOXA SUBs. which means it will hold more than any human can dive". By my calculations That's 3,345.61962 feet give or take. So if someone wants to dive down past 300 meters your watch should be OK, You, maybe not so. Thanks Doxa for editing the description to rid the 1200 meters 300 meters thing as it didn't look good. I know watch enthusiasts tend to be a little OCD and the write up should have been proofed a little better. But hey life goes on. I've been reading this forum sense 07 and a member sense 1/08 this is the first new Divingstar in about 10 years. Bring on the DOXA SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon. Oh for those that are on the fence about this, when they're sold out of the 300T and if Doxa makes a run of plane Jane 1200T divingstar or some other number Divingstar, Your going to be pissed because I've been waiting ten years sense not getting a 1000T COSC divingstar with my pro 1000T COSC pro. I like the extra crest On some of the Doxas .Hray


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks DoxaMod guy.....

Appreciate the clarification. 
I personally am happy to see 300 meters instead of 1200 meters , I'm never going past 30 meters anyway ( realistically 10meters is my range)

Fwiw I'm indifferent to what it's called, and I'm not interested in a "depth rating bragging rights / over engineered watch ".
I was hoping the case had been reproduced to mimic the original specs, and I'm always a fan lower profile watch's with thinner /lower case backs.

I prefer a thinner watch on wrist, so something closer to 12 mm thick would be preferable to 16mm thick ....in my opinion.

Based on this image from the hodinkee article I'm guessing 13 or 14mm thick?


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

^ I'm with you matthew P. The depth rating of 300m vs. 1200m matters less to me than the case thickness. While I love the flat, legible crystal of the 1200T, I find the trimmer case of the SUB300 reissue more comfortable after a long day. It would be great to know if the new 300T Poseidon has the same case thickness as the 1200T or if its case is slightly trimmer. If anyone knows how the original 300T case differs from that of the 1200T, that would also be good information.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Pictures show the original HRV diameter was a bit larger than the case so it went past the bottom vice the 1200 where it fits completely on the side. The 1200 as a slightly smaller HRV and slightly thicker case side. Completely off case dimensions, am I the only one who wishes the reissue had the original red, or the orange bezel depth numbers? I have the Caribbean with the orange instead of the more sought after blue and think it looks sharp. Kind of a Doxa signature move, having some orange on every model.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Lifer24 said:


> Pictures show the original HRV diameter was a bit larger than the case so it went past the bottom vice the 1200 where it fits completely on the side. The 1200 as a slightly smaller HRV and slightly thicker case side. Completely off case dimensions, am I the only one who wishes the reissue had the original red, or the orange bezel depth numbers? I have the Caribbean with the orange instead of the more sought after blue and think it looks sharp. Kind of a Doxa signature move, having some orange on every model.


I prefer the yellow markers , everything about this is perfect for me personally I really can't wait

if you did want orange or red it would be very easy to achieve yourself , I did the same thing with a Zeno watch I changed the stock hands and painted some enamel paint into the number groves then wiped off ( sorry doxa for posting this much lesser watch lol )

as you can see I've been pinning after a divingstar for a long time , the Zeno didn't last long I think about a week ,it certainly wasn't anywhere near on quality as a doxa and that anchor?? Leave it out


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

matthew P said:


> I prefer a thinner watch on wrist, some something clear to 12 mm would be preferable to 16mm in my opinion.
> 
> Based on this image from the hodinkee article I'm guessing 13 or 14mm thick?


The 1200t is around 14mm thick. Since all the other specs are the same as the 1200t I would guess the thickness is the same. (Don't tell anyone that it's a 1200t - it's a secret)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I prefer the yellow markers , everything about this is perfect for me personally I really cant wait


^^^^^^This^^^^^^


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

I just ordered, Invoice 6914. I have a Doxa 750 GMT Sharkhunter, 300T Seahunter, the Black Lung re-issue, and the Sub 300 50th Anniversary Professional (purchased from a WUS member). I have been waiting to buy my first new Doxa from Doxa for a while now, can't wait!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, could be only about 35 left. Should sell out tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> I prefer the yellow markers , everything about this is perfect for me personally I really can't wait
> 
> if you did want orange or red it would be very easy to achieve yourself , I did the same thing with a Zeno watch I changed the stock hands and painted some enamel paint into the number groves then wiped off ( sorry doxa for posting this much lesser watch lol )
> 
> ...


Yellow bezel numerals for me too. Really looking forward to the Poseidon coming.

I almost went for the yellow Zeno watch, but decided last minute to pass. It's a lot like the Doxa SUB 250 Sharkhunter, which I had and sold.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

JohnM said:


> ^ I'm with you matthew P. The depth rating of 300m vs. 1200m matters less to me than the case thickness. While I love the flat, legible crystal of the 1200T, I find the trimmer case of the SUB300 reissue more comfortable after a long day. It would be great to know if the new 300T Poseidon has the same case thickness as the 1200T or if its case is slightly trimmer. If anyone knows how the original 300T case differs from that of the 1200T, that would also be good information.


1200T is a domed crystal.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SSGMT said:


> I just ordered, Invoice 6914. I have a Doxa 750 GMT Sharkhunter, 300T Seahunter, the Black Lung re-issue, and the Sub 300 50th Anniversary Professional (purchased from a WUS member). I have been waiting to buy my first new Doxa from Doxa for a while now, can't wait!


Welcome to WUS Staff Sergeant...Looking forward to a family photo...


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Order 6660..... the number of the beast..... almost....


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

perfectlykevin said:


> All signs point to this watch being a 1200T with a Divingstar dial. I'd guess the thickness is the same too, which is hwy I wanted to know about the caseback. The thickness of the 1200T sounds a bit scary, but does it ever wear nicely on the wrist...


Perfectly said, Kevin ;-)

As it so happens, I am wearing my 1200T (DWL) today - very comfortable on my 6.75" wrist. I've said it before, the only thing I need(ed) to get used to is the weight. This is by far my heaviest watch and quite a difference after wearing a dress watch on leather on Sunday.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Just went back to the website to check some details and saw the following update that i haven't noticed before:

SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon Re-edition for delivery in July.2018, (orders numbers.1-200 to be delivered in May 2018, 200-400 June, 400-500 July )

Based on my invoice number, looks like June delivery for me. A month of seeing DS Poseidon photos posted by the Doxa faithful will teach future me to be more decisive and jump on the bandwagon faster 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Sweet, sounds like May for me!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

zaratsu said:


> Just went back to the website to check some details and saw the following update that i haven't noticed before:
> 
> SUB300T Divingstar Poseidon Re-edition for delivery in July.2018, (orders numbers.1-200 to be delivered in May 2018, 200-400 June, 400-500 July )
> 
> ...


My order number is 667x - does that mean I get mine in 2096, or something..?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> My order number is 667x - does that mean I get mine in 2096, or something..?


LOLOL I thought I was the only one...Call me brain damaged but how does an order # of 663x equate to 1-500?Unless the run started at 6500/6600 etc...


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> LOLOL I thought I was the only one...Call me brain damaged but how does an order # of 663x equate to 1-500?


The earliest known order # for a 300T on this thread was 645X, so just doing the rough math gives us an idea.


----------



## cakey007 (Aug 14, 2009)

Order number 693x for me, so cannot be many left. 
It will be my first Doxa and really looking forward to it!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> LOLOL I thought I was the only one...Call me brain damaged but how does an order # of 663x equate to 1-500?Unless the run started at 6500/6600 etc...


It was a bit tongue in cheek - glad someone picked that up ;-) It's great that they estimate when delivery will be, but like you say, I don't know if I'm in the first batch or second, at this point.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Where are the live pics from Basel?


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

R.Palace said:


> Where are the live pics from Basel?


Everyone is at the Rolex and Tudor booths. GMT fever.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Breguet7147 said:


> Everyone is at the Rolex and Tudor booths. GMT fever.


What about the BB58? That thing looks pretty sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Saw this update on the specs page. 


“Height 10.40mm from bezel top to case lowest point excluding case back. Integrated automatic helium escape valve”


I’m hoping someone with calipers can provide a final answer to the thickness question.... 14mm seems the current consensus.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Saw this update on the specs page.
> 
> "Height 10.40mm from bezel top to case lowest point excluding case back. Integrated automatic helium escape valve"
> 
> I'm hoping someone with calipers can provide a final answer to the thickness question.... 14mm seems the current consensus.


Hope not. 14 is a bit excessive for a three hander.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

So if this is a Pre Basel DOXA release, what is the actual DOXA Basel release??


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

Just rechecked my order : #6608 hopefully a May delivery?
Patience is a virtue, but I'm not feeling very virtuous.

Dante


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Saw this update on the specs page.
> 
> "Height 10.40mm from bezel top to case lowest point excluding case back. Integrated automatic helium escape valve"
> 
> I'm hoping someone with calipers can provide a final answer to the thickness question.... 14mm seems the current consensus.


Looks like it will be the exactly the same as the 1200t , I personally have no problem with this as the 1200t sits perfect on the wrist ( at least my wrist ) also the 1200t does have a very slight dome 
here are my measurements of the 1200t and a picture of the slight dome


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Looks like it will be the exactly the same as the 1200t , I personally have no problem with this as the 1200t sits perfect on the wrist ( at least my wrist ) also the 1200t does have a very slight dome
> here are my measurements of the 1200t and a picture of the slight dome
> View attachment 12996271
> View attachment 12996273


Thank you, that's very helpful. Can I ask - what are the calliper measurements of the thickness in the midline, i.e. including the crystal and the caseback? I suspect that would take the measurement closer to 14mm. (I can't find my calipers to measure my 1200T!)

Cheers!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. Can I ask - what are the calliper measurements of the thickness in the midline, i.e. including the crystal and the caseback? I suspect that would take the measurement closer to 14mm. (I can't find my calipers to measure my 1200T!)
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12996865


Gulp.... that's pretty beefy.

The Poseidon has 300meter WR, the 1200T has 1200 meter WR. 
The watch nerd part of me is wondering if the case back / and or Chrystal is being reduced in thickness ( hence the lower WR) if the case dimensions are all the same?

It looks great either way based on the hodinkee profile shot.










how it feels on my wrist in June will be the ultimate decider , my interest is academic at this point.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Gulp.... that's pretty beefy.
> 
> The Poseidon has 300meter WR, the 1200T has 1200 meter WR.
> The watch nerd part of me is wondering if the case back / and or Chrystal is being reduced in thickness ( hence the lower WR) if the case dimensions are all the same?
> ...


The measurements are from the top of the dome ,it has a 3mm dome so on the edges your only looking at a 11.5mm height

Edit forget that the crystal does sit below the bezel so it will be abit more than that


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Dp


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I expect it'll be identical to case, crystal and caseback of the 1200T.

Interesting that it will have a helium release valve despite stated 300m water resistance (compared with 1200m of 1200T).


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Day 2 of Basel and still no live pictures, not even from Doxa themselves. That’s unexpected.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if they're even showing it at Basel? I'm also keen to see live pics.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Day 2 of Basel and still no live pictures, not even from Doxa themselves. That's unexpected.





zaratsu said:


> Does anyone know if they're even showing it at Basel? I'm also keen to see live pics.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If you had been paying attention to all the Basel threads you would know that Rolex already bought off ALL media outlets for themselves and Tudor!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> If you had been paying attention to all the Basel threads you would know that Rolex already bought off ALL media outlets for themselves and Tudor!


To be fair, I think Rolex is one of the very few companies where the hype truly comes to them. Their brand power is nothing short of astounding.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

matthew P said:


> Gulp.... that's pretty beefy.
> 
> The Poseidon has 300meter WR, the 1200T has 1200 meter WR.
> The watch nerd part of me is wondering if the case back / and or Chrystal is being reduced in thickness ( hence the lower WR) if the case dimensions are all the same?
> ...











Good pic 1200t vs 50th anniversary courtesy of @mofuxor


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 12997449
> 
> 
> Good pic 1200t vs 50th anniversary courtesy of @mufofuxor


THIS!! I wish we could see a thicker side case and thinner bezel combo. Something aking to the original 300T Pro, or even Synchron era Subs


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

I hope it’s not mega thick!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

ctang said:


> I hope it's not mega thick!


Unless they go with a slimmer case back it's going to be exactly like the 1200T.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

So... Any photos from Basel?
Or any order updates higher than 693x?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW,That looks really amazing on the wrist.I may have to take the plunge before they're gone.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok i am done with waiting, send it 😄


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Streichi said:


> Ok i am done with waiting, send it &#55357;&#56836;


Smart move!What was your invoice #?


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

688x, i expect to be on the second patch. So i can charge me on the pictures from the first patch 🙂


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

R.Palace said:


>


Nicest wrist shot I've seen so far. Admittedly there aren't many going around, but thanks for sharing this!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> It's like a mystery sandwich, wrapped in an enigma, wrapped in a "scuba tank" tube ;-)


Ha

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Breguet7147 said:


> It has been a terrible pre-order. First it was 300 units, then 500. Text says domed crystal but they say flat crystal on Instagram. Water resistance is either 1000ft or 1200m. Delivery was May, then June, now May again? They says it's like a 1200t case but not a 1200t? Who knows.
> 
> I still ordered one though.


Sounds about right

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> So... Any photos from Basel?
> Or any order updates higher than 693x?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


698x today ! I'm in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

jtp0615 said:


> 698x today ! I'm in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Based on earliest invoice number of 645x we should be pretty much done.
Congrats on being one of the lucky last few 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> Awesome! Based on earliest invoice number of 645x we should be pretty much done.
> Congrats on being one of the lucky last few
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's my very first Doxa . My friend introduced me . I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> Awesome! Based on earliest invoice number of 645x we should be pretty much done.
> Congrats on being one of the lucky last few
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


30 left as of yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

https://www.fratellowatches.com/hands-on-with-the-doxa-sub300t-poseidon-edition/

Photos from Basel


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Im a little concerned about the shade of yellow on this photo and mentioned from fratello watches saying it has orange hues, I want it to be a bright yellow as in the original pictures hopefully it’s just lightning


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

It would be nice if it matches the yellow isofrane


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

from what I've seen the poseidon yellow is bright yellow.... the press pictures were bright yellow..... hoping it stays that way as well.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Vlciudoli said:


> It would be nice if it matches the yellow isofrane


I checked Isofrane as soon as I reserved my Poseidon. It seems they don't make a 20mm in yellow.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a top quality rubber strap in yellow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Skyline370GT said:


> I checked Isofrane as soon as I reserved my Poseidon. It seems they don't make a 20mm in yellow.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a top quality rubber strap in yellow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obris Morgan has Warm Yellow & Lemon Yellow in 20mm...


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone else thinking these last 30 pieces are taking an eternity to move?
Especially since the first 300-400 sold in less than a day.

I wonder how many pieces are actually left to get?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I've just ordered one about 2 hours ago (Order No. 6998). Finally my first Doxa... I was trying to decide between the Poseidon, which was love on first sight and the new Tudor Fifty-Eight. I still think the Tudor is probably the better value but somehow the vintage style is a bit too over the top for me. The Poseidon looks stunning though.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> I've just ordered one about 2 hours ago (Order No. 6998). Finally my first Doxa... I was trying to decide between the Poseidon, which was love on first sight and the new Tudor Fifty-Eight. I still think the Tudor is probably the better value but somehow the vintage style is a bit too over the top for me. The Poseidon looks stunning though.


Great move and thanks for updating us with where the invoice numbers are at.

I like the Tudor fifty eight very much too, such a refined size for a diver. Good thing you can pick one up in the future since they're not limited. With the Poseidon, one it's gone, won't be as easy, especially if you want one brand new.

Poseidon must be so, so close to selling out by now surely...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

zaratsu said:


> Great move and thanks for updating us with where the invoice numbers are at.
> 
> I like the Tudor fifty eight very much too, such a refined size for a diver. Good thing you can pick one up in the future since they're not limited. With the Poseidon, one it's gone, won't be as easy, especially if you want one brand new.
> 
> ...


That was exactly my thought. If I would like so, I could probably sell the Poseidon and get the Tudor down the road. Other way around would probably not be so easy.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I was entertaining the idea of getting the Poseidon but I understand there might be something else in the pipeline so I will wait.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> I was entertaining the idea of getting the Poseidon but I understand there might be something else in the pipeline so I will wait.


That's true but who knows when and what . It will also be interesting to know what comes instead of the 1200T.


----------



## loloe313 (May 1, 2011)

order "7002" made.
I kind of accidentally stumbled on this thread while wandering thru the site tonight, must be my lucky day.
Have been thinking of getting a Professional 1200T for a while now, so the Poseidon is just perfect.
But may still try to find a classic Professional version.
Cheers to all!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

loloe313 said:


> order "7002" made.
> I kind of accidentally stumbled on this thread while wandering thru the site tonight, must be my lucky day.
> Have been thinking of getting a Professional 1200T for a while now, so the Poseidon is just perfect.
> But may still try to find a classic Professional version.
> Cheers to all!


I am in the same boat , definitely want a 1200T at some point too. With your order I can only assume just a handful left ...

Congrats !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

loloe313 said:


> order "7002" made.
> I kind of accidentally stumbled on this thread while wandering thru the site tonight, must be my lucky day.
> Have been thinking of getting a Professional 1200T for a while now, so the Poseidon is just perfect.
> But may still try to find a classic Professional version.
> Cheers to all!


Congrats!

I was in a similar boat about a week ago. Had wanted a Doxa (1200T) for years, and stumbled into this thread on the day of pre-orders opening.
Everything just felt right and trigger pulled.

Definitely your lucky day, surely there can't be more than single digits of stock remaining.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> I was entertaining the idea of getting the Poseidon but I understand there might be something else in the pipeline so I will wait.


Oh my. Then you'll never buy. There's ALWAYS something down the pipeline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

jtp0615 said:


> I am in the same boat , definitely want a 1200T at some point too. With your order I can only assume just a handful left ...
> 
> Congrats !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got in on this one.

It's not everyday you get the opportunity to buy a Divingstar....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm Order 6991. Justifying it as motivation to get over my fear of open water and finally dive lessons.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

From the Doxa WebsiteOXA SUB300T Poseidon Edition "God of the sea" 500 piece edition is SOLD OUT !!!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

lightspire said:


> From the Doxa WebsiteOXA SUB300T Poseidon Edition "God of the sea" 500 piece edition is SOLD OUT !!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

syncswim or lightspire.... you guys may have been the lucky last.\?

looking forward to seeing this one in the flesh..... hoping they shave a bit of thickness of the case back but I hoping it looks as good on wrist as it does in the press pictures. I expect i will be in the second batch si I will be awaiting your pictures and thoughts when the first round ships.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Those final few pieces took longer than expected, but well done Doxa on a successful pre-order sellout.

And congrats to my fellow 499 WIS who managed to score one 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fcons2 (Oct 19, 2014)

Finally chiming in on this thread. I've got order #657x from day one of the pre-order. I was actually in search of a 750T GMT Divingstar when DOXA announced the Poseidon release. I just couldn't resist. 

Congrats to the rest of the 500 with the Poseidon coming their way!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

zaratsu said:


> Those final few pieces took longer than expected, but well done Doxa on a successful pre-order sellout.
> 
> And congrats to my fellow 499 WIS who managed to score one
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think if this wouldn't have been a Basel release (with quite a few nice new divers to boot with), it would have sold out *much *faster.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

13 days to sell 500 watches is very good (at a cool ~$1million)!! Congratulations DOXA and thanks for making so many of us very happy indeed!

Cheers!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> 13 days to sell 500 watches is very good (at a cool ~$1million)!! Congratulations DOXA and thanks for making so many of us very happy indeed!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

loloe313 said:


> order "7002" made.
> I kind of accidentally stumbled on this thread while wandering thru the site tonight, must be my lucky day.
> Have been thinking of getting a Professional 1200T for a while now, so the Poseidon is just perfect.
> But may still try to find a classic Professional version.
> Cheers to all!


So in the past 7 days they've sold 73 watches of some sort or the other (but in the previous 4 days they sold well over 400).


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Any UK buyers out there?

Would be great to get a shot of several in one place!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Obris Morgan has Warm Yellow & Lemon Yellow in 20mm...


The Obris Morgans are very long, and the slots are huge. i bought several, various colours, and was disappointed as on my 7-7.25 wrist they are big.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Vlciudoli said:


> The Obris Morgans are very long, and the slots are huge. i bought several, various colours, and was disappointed as on my 7-7.25 wrist they are big.


Perhaps we can talk Isofrane into making 20mm yellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Vlciudoli said:


> Any UK buyers out there?
> 
> Would be great to get a shot of several in one place!


Count me in! I'm in the UK - we should arrange a DOXA get together!

All the best


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Right, come on Isofrane - 20mm Yellow - let's do this!



Skyline370GT said:


> Perhaps we can talk Isofrane into making 20mm yellow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Does it need it? Wouldn’t it be just a little yellow overkill? I’m just going to leave it on the beads of rice same as my pro 
doxas look the best on it in my opinion


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Does it need it? Wouldn't it be just a little yellow overkill? I'm just going to leave it on the beads of rice same as my pro
> doxas look the best on it in my opinion


My Project Aware lives on turquoise Isofrane in the summer. Didn't think I'd like it, the overkill thing, but it grew on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm planning to wear my Divingstar Poseidon on this Erika's Original MN strap (olive/yellow stripe) - very comfortable!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Does it need it? Wouldn't it be just a little yellow overkill? I'm just going to leave it on the beads of rice same as my pro
> doxas look the best on it in my opinion


I think the combo would look great BUT I also think your losing half of what makes a Doxa a Doxa.Mine will mostly stay on the BoR...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I think the combo would look great BUT I also think your losing half of what makes a Doxa a Doxa.Mine will mostly stay on the BoR...


Exactly , the one time I took it off was to put it on one of them Erikas mn straps lasted about a day , tbh I know everyone raves on about them Straps, super comfy and all that but I'm not a fan it's just a overpriced suspender belt in my opinion


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Exactly , the one time I took it off was to put it on one of them Erikas mn straps lasted about a day , tbh I know everyone raves on about them Straps, super comfy and all that but I'm not a fan it's just a overpriced suspender belt in my opinion


Horses for courses, but agree that the BOR looks the part on any Doxa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cakey007 (Aug 14, 2009)

This looks great with the Blue Isofrane, so much so that I had toyed with the idea of getting one myself but resisted and now have a Poseidon coming. Ideally Isofrane will come up with a suitable strap, failing that I will most likely put it on a black Isofrane


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Des2471 said:


> Count me in! I'm in the UK - we should arrange a DOXA get together!
> 
> All the best


Hi, good news everyone ! isofrane has just started production of a 20mm strap for the SUB300 Poseidon !!


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, good news everyone ! isofrane has just started production of a 20mm strap for the SUB300 Poseidon !!


Excellent news!

Was this a request by DOXA, or did they take it upon themselves?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Now let's have the Hershey in black!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Skyline370GT said:


> Excellent news!
> 
> Was this a request by DOXA, or did they take it upon themselves?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they're pretty much the same company.


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Well that all but assures a perfect color match!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I had a quick look at their webpage and there already seems to be a yellow Isofrane strap
but it's currently only available in 22mm. I guess they will just make this in 20mm as well
so it will fit the Poseidon Divingstar (1200T case).


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

i always loved that yellow aquadive on its yellow strap.... the Doxa will look even better as theres not as much black color in the dial or bezel...... and I hope the dial is a good color match for the strap because the yellow Isofrane strap is a fantasic yellow.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

matthew P said:


> i always loved that yellow aquadive on its yellow strap.... the Doxa will look even better as theres not as much black color in the dial or bezel...... and I hope the dial is a good color match for the strap because the yellow Isofrane strap is a fantasic yellow.


Was thinking of a black tropic strap myself ...but that yellow looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

This is so sad, just when I was about to make an order tomorrow morning. :'(


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

date417 said:


> This is so sad, just when I was about to make an order tomorrow morning. :'(


I feel you man...It's a minor miracle I had funds available when it was announced...I'm willing to wager Doxa realizes the DS needs to be standard production,either in the 1200 or 1500 lineup...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Seems like there may be a few Poseidons still available...:


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Well....I am going to have to take my lot in good faith.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Seems like there may be a few Poseidons still available...:
> 
> View attachment 13029093


Not necessarily. They ate still there in the event that someone changes from a Poseidon to something else. Unlikely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, good news everyone ! isofrane has just started production of a 20mm strap for the SUB300 Poseidon !!


That's great news Doxa!

Any chance this can be sent with the pre-ordered Poseidons as a special reward or perhaps at a discounted price?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Seems like there may be a few Poseidons still available...:
> 
> View attachment 13029093


I see this and I wonder if the "back order option" deposit is refundable?


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

matthew P said:


> I see this and I wonder if the "back order option" deposit is refundable?


If you get the option to buy then the deposit would not refundable (but can be applied to any other model if you change your mind on the Poseidon), and if your name doesn't come to the top of the list for the Poseidon then yes, you would get it back.

This is just my guess.


----------



## DSden (Feb 15, 2017)

zaratsu said:


> That's great news Doxa!
> 
> Any chance this can be sent with the pre-ordered Poseidons as a special reward or perhaps at a discounted price?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


With a "DOXA" buckle like this would be great.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DSden said:


> With a "DOXA" buckle like this would be great.


Welcome, DSden... nice first post!

That is a very good DOXA orange strap - would be great if they produced them again!

Cheers!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

This thread needs another picture to wet the appetite, I can't help myself I'm super super excited for this one big time


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

matthew P said:


> I see this and I wonder if the "back order option" deposit is refundable?


Do you notice how the moisture on the Poseidon in this first picture looks like a satin or matte finish? I kinda like it !
Hmmmm ...I wonder what it would take to have a satin finish placed?

Dante


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> This thread needs another picture to wet the appetite, I can't help myself I'm super super excited for this one big time
> View attachment 13038599


Right there with ya Monkeynuts. I believe I made the cut for May delivery...can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Same here on the May delivery well that’s what I’m hoping as mines 663* 

I have another preorder due in May a zrc grands fonds ( that was paid for late last year ) the waits been long on that but out of the two I’m more excited for the divingstar reasons being I’ve always wanted one ever since I had my 1200t pro ,doxa do orange and yellow perfect and this is the best divingstar version I’ve seen full stop 

also with the zrc there is a little worry on the fit on the wrist ( will it be too long ) don’t get me wrong I’m excited for it but not as much as the doxa


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Same here on the May delivery well that's what I'm hoping as mines 663*
> 
> I have another preorder due in May a zrc grands fonds ( that was paid for late last year ) the waits been long on that but out of the two I'm more excited for the divingstar reasons being I've always wanted one ever since I had my 1200t pro ,doxa do orange and yellow perfect and this is the best divingstar version I've seen full stop
> 
> also with the zrc there is a little worry on the fit on the wrist ( will it be too long ) don't get me wrong I'm excited for it but not as much as the doxa


661* here. I bought a 1500 Project Aware this time last year. It's been on my wrist every day. It's funny, I broke out the Omega SMP Great White and X-33 a few days ago. They seem like ladies watches after the ~half pound 1500.

Wish I bought the GMT Caribbean when I first started looking at DOXA a few years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Any other scuba divers here on this thread? If so gimme a shoutout!

PADI Divemaster & CCR diver here. 

This is going to be my first DOXA and I have to say I’ve been learning a ton from all of you here ever since the Poseidon preorder email landed in my inbox. It took me about an hour after seeing pictures of this beautiful piece to decide to jump in with both fins


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm assuming I'll be emailed for the balance?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Vlciudoli said:


> I'm assuming I'll be emailed for the balance?


When shipping time comes, they will send you an e-mail requesting the balance. Once paid, the watch will be shipped.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Shouting out here ctang......Cold Water Northeast Tech Diving maniac here.....Glad to see other divers besides desk divers (not that theres anything wrong with that)









ctang said:


> Any other scuba divers here on this thread? If so gimme a shoutout!
> 
> PADI Divemaster & CCR diver here.
> 
> This is going to be my first DOXA and I have to say I've been learning a ton from all of you here ever since the Poseidon preorder email landed in my inbox. It took me about an hour after seeing pictures of this beautiful piece to decide to jump in with both fins


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello my cold water diving cousin from the east!



lilreddivinghood said:


> Shouting out here ctang......Cold Water Northeast Tech Diving maniac here.....Glad to see other divers besides desk divers (not that theres anything wrong with that)
> View attachment 13040291


The funniest part though? Our desk diver friends might actually take their dive watches on more wet adventures than we do! 

Wrist real estate is already in short supply for me, but the real reason is I know how destroyed a nice watch would be clanging around with the rest of my gear after a few short dives. But this DOXA is begging to go deep so who knows, maybe I'll put it on absolutely last and try not to scratch it up too bad for a dive or two just for the sake of it


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Same here on the May delivery well that's what I'm hoping as mines 663*
> 
> I have another preorder due in May a zrc grands fonds ( that was paid for late last year ) the waits been long on that but out of the two I'm more excited for the divingstar reasons being I've always wanted one ever since I had my 1200t pro ,doxa do orange and yellow perfect and this is the best divingstar version I've seen full stop
> 
> also with the zrc there is a little worry on the fit on the wrist ( will it be too long ) don't get me wrong I'm excited for it but not as much as the doxa


I have my eye on the ZRC ever since they launched that Kickstarter campaign. How much was the pre-order ?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

BuyIndioOates said:


> I have my eye on the ZRC ever since they launched that Kickstarter campaign. How much was the pre-order ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's the one I've pre ordered it was 1700 Swiss francs for full package with satin finish , nato ( with nato and normal strap adaptor ) plus the bracelet and tool set for removing the special triangle screws , pretty good deal really as that's half price of a normal grands fonds without the nato and tool kit

this guys review on the standard model made me really want one 
a watch flipper's diary: No 328 - ZRC Grands Fonds 300

also on the price I'm expecting to get stung on incoming vat


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> That's the one I've pre ordered it was 1700 Swiss francs for full package with satin finish , nato ( with nato and normal strap adaptor ) plus the bracelet and tool set for removing the special triangle screws , pretty good deal really as that's half price of a normal grands fonds without the nato and tool kit
> 
> this guys review on the standard model made me really want one
> a watch flipper's diary: No 328 - ZRC Grands Fonds 300
> ...


Yeah. I came so close to pulling the trigger on the Expedition watch. But it would be been my biggest watch purchase (as I'm mostly a Seiko guy) and I was nervous and felt guilty. 
The day the campaign ended I regretted not joining. The good thing is I finally took the plunge on an "expensive" watch and that's when I purchased the DOXA Searambler anniversary from a WUS member. Life changing. And then of course I jumped in on the Poseiden pre order and have been selling off my collection to pay for that. 
But i still want a ZRC one day. Good luck. Keep me posted.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I’d also love to see these both side by side on their bracelets when they both arrive. 
I’ve been interested in the zrc for a while but never felt comfortable pulling the trigger on the original remake at its price point with out handling first and figuring out how it would fit on the bracelet.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Doxa,any way you might consider giving us the LAST Order # for the 1st.& 2nd.batches?


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

This watch review brings joy to me, nice one


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

They are sold out anyway so it doesn't matter to me. I have $400 more to go to get my 1200 unless they sell out. But I like the heavy domed glass of other models


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi - I think I may be in the minority but I purchased the DivingStar Poseidon on a whim when I couldn't sleep one night and I was on a yellow dial frenzy (also picked up a Bahama Yellow Seaforth). Looks to be a great watch but I have since had the chance to purchase a few other watches that I had my eyes on the longest time (Nomos Zurich Weltzeit, Rolex 16570) and I know the Poseidon will not get any wrist time. 

I reached out to Doxa to see if I could get a refund and cancel the pre-order to allow someone who really wants it a chance, as well as to save everyone the hassle and shipping charges but they refused. If anyone missed out on the pre-order, let me know and we can definitely work something out.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Jason Heaton posted a photo on IG of his Poseidon on a black NATO:


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Tic-tock...May is fast approaching. Getting antsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Skyline370GT said:


> Tic-tock...May is fast approaching. Getting antsy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Betting it's later. Has anyone been asked for balance of funds yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Betting it's later. Has anyone been asked for balance of funds yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea, from Doxa website: First batch of pre-orders will start shipping end of May 2018, shipping will continue throughout July 2018

I don't mind the wait though, it's great to know that something awesome is coming


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

matthew P said:


> I'd also love to see these both side by side on their bracelets when they both arrive.
> I've been interested in the zrc for a while but never felt comfortable pulling the trigger on the original remake at its price point with out handling first and figuring out how it would fit on the bracelet.


I actually have one of the first ZRC remakes that they offered. I had to buy it from overseas, and I opted for the most vintage looking one (at the time-now they offer a "vintage" edition) without date. I have subsequently bought their nylon strap, and have the toolset, too.

It's a great watch, and I actually owned an original. This is a much better watch, and the bracelet is amazing. Spring-loaded near the case, so you can wear it without needed fine-adjustment between seasons. Yes, a bit fiddly to adjust it, and not many options for the fine-tune fit, if you're very particular. There's always the strap option, but I prefer the bracelet. I've contacted them about maybe changing my crystal to the domed version (mine is a slight dome, flatter than their "vintage" option) but otherwise, it's a great watch. Nice to have something different, and not like much out there.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Well that looks pretty sweet


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yellow Isofranes now in the Doxa shop. This could be too much yellow for me. Do you think it's a 'must' for Poseidon owners to have 'the full set'?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13086373
> Well that looks pretty sweet


Anticipation sure is building !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Stev0 said:


> Yellow Isofranes now in the Doxa shop. This could be too much yellow for me. Do you think it's a 'must' for Poseidon owners to have 'the full set'?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not too much yellow like this isn't too much turquoise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

The DOXA looks fantastic on that grey NATO in the pic, imho.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

ctang said:


> The DOXA looks fantastic on that grey NATO in the pic, imho.


Agreed !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

These pictures from Jason heatons instagram story's are killing me , can't believe a Poseidon divingstar will be mine soon


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Stev0 said:


> Yellow Isofranes now in the Doxa shop. This could be too much yellow for me. Do you think it's a 'must' for Poseidon owners to have 'the full set'?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I pre-ordered one for the "full set" argument. I can't see wearing it, too much yellow, but on the right person wrist it will probably look awesome.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ctang said:


> The DOXA looks fantastic on that grey NATO in the pic, imho.


Yep. And I think on an ErikasOriginalsMN it will be a no-brainer. 
Has anyone got there's delivered yet?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

End of May ETA for first orders


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

R.Palace said:


> End of May ETA for first orders


As a first step, has anyone been contacted for final payment. This will need to happen prior to shipping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> As a first step, has anyone been contacted for final payment. This will need to happen prior to shipping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nothing here yet, and I should be in the first round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Can’t wait for mine to arrive! Any thoughts on whether the lume will be c3 or bgw9? Seems to be pretty white in the initial release pictures...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

The whole batch is spoken for, I guess ???

Wonder what’s next?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

This outdoor pictures are close to give me heartattacks, hopefully the wait is over soon™️


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone know how to get in touch with DOXA? They don’t reply to emails or contact submissions via their website.


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

ctang said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with DOXA? They don't reply to emails or contact submissions via their website.


Did you try calling them? Check your spam folder. I spoke to Andy the other day on the US line. Doxa dive watch SUB COLLECTION - Automatic & German Dive Watches | Doxawatches


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you, I’ll try that.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

NCCaptain said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive! Any thoughts on whether the lume will be c3 or bgw9? Seems to be pretty white in the initial release pictures...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'
'

I don't remember this being stated?
Im hoping for BGW9...... would contrast better again the white and yellow in my opinion


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

matthew P said:


> '
> '
> 
> I don't remember this being stated?
> Im hoping for BGW9...... would contrast better again the white and yellow in my opinion


i hope it works better than the lume on the 330 reissue, that lume was so poor and weak i 
sold the watch...it was equivalent to...well, i don't want to say....wtf?


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Hmmm maybe I’ll shoot them an email and report back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just to give you an idea, I pre-ordered on April 10 with $500 deposit, spoke to Andy this morning, and looks like June or so. I was probably one of the last people that could pre order one because an hour or so after that they were sold out.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Bad news for us uk buyers is the strong dollar has made this £50 dearer than when the preorder was started


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mid May is rolling up here. I feel like I'm checking my email for final invoice every few hours.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

i was looking through old saved pictures on an old computer the other day and came across this photo that I didn't remember saving.

Ive been aware of doxa watches for a while but never felt the urge to own one, even though I checked out the website numerous times.

Seems i saved this shot back in 2014.

Little wonder the Poseidon re-issue struck such a chord and initiated such a quick unplanned purchase, apparently I've been a fan for a while, its the only doxa photo that i found in the old archives


----------



## Advocate (Apr 10, 2015)

Crow1962 said:


> Just to give you an idea, I pre-ordered on April 10 with $500 deposit, spoke to Andy this morning, and looks like June or so. I was probably one of the last people that could pre order one because an hour or so after that they were sold out.


I also Spoke to Andy, today.

The good news is...that apparently everyone or virtually everyone who pre-ordered, Including the people, like myself, who were on the waiting list, Will get their watches!

It seems like there were enough people not going through with their option, that everyone will likely be accomodated.

So just wait for your emails.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

That so ... DOXA pls send me an email so maybe I can still make it ... [email protected]

This guy desperately need a soreta twin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Advocate said:


> I also Spoke to Andy, today.
> 
> The good news is...that apparently everyone or virtually everyone who pre-ordered, Including the people, like myself, who were on the waiting list, Will get their watches!
> 
> ...


Does this mean they will be less than 500? Awesome , a lot of doxa models are in fact less than the serial indicates I think the dirk Pitt movie tie in was limited to 3000 but didn't sell anywhere close to that figure I'm wondering if this will be the same

edit had a google and the dirk Pitt version doxa said was under 200 sold


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Does this mean they will be less than 500? Awesome , a lot of doxa models are in fact less than the serial indicates I think the dirk Pitt movie tie in was limited to 3000 but didn't sell anywhere close to that figure I'm wondering if this will be the same
> 
> edit had a google and the dirk Pitt version doxa said was under 200 sold


I have no evidence, but I'd be very surprised if any of these 500 Divingstars remain unsold - considering the strongly expressed desire for these watches over the years by the DOXA family... Especially with the Poseidon co-branding.

I think the 'Sold Out' notice was on the website 13 days after they went on sale, although there was then an option for some waiting list preorders (now also gone) in case of cancellations.

Cheers!

PS. We ought to start arranging our UK DOXA get together! :-!


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

I decided not to buy, as I don’t need another dive watch and have been saving for something else. But I’m kinda regretting that, awesome looks.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> I have no evidence, but I'd be very surprised if any of these 500 Divingstars remain unsold


All sold out a while back. Was posted at the time. Only reason for still being able to get one a little longer was people pulling out of the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> I think the 'Sold Out' notice was on the website 13 days after they went on sale, although there was then an option for some waiting list preorders (now also gone) in case of cancellations.





Michael Day said:


> All sold out a while back. Was posted at the time. Only reason for still being able to get one a little longer was people pulling out of the sale.


Yes - many thanks, Michael.

Cheers!


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Watches began shipping out today!🤩


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

That Poseidon belt option looks really cool! I ordered two


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Excited. Seems that shipment is in order of final payment rather than deposit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

It’s a bit confusing. Over the phone they told me that shipments are in the order of initial deposits, and I think I read that somewhere in the final invoice process as well. However I can’t imagine them shipping watches before they’re paid for in full and with the number that have gone out just today (~80) I am thinking they’re being shipped out as final payments are being received.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> Excited. Seems that shipment is in order of final payment rather than deposit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't get any notice to give final payment. Did they contact you for the balance?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes, via email.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> I didn't get any notice to give final payment. Did they contact you for the balance?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No. As usual their comms are poor. I saw posting here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Me too.... paid via the link any way 
Received confirmation of payment but no shipping info yet.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

This was one of the weirdest communications i had ever.
No email received for paiment, followed the link here, no paypal only credit card, my card is not it verified so it will take some time to do that.
I mailed the if there is or will be any other way to pay. 
No paypal doesnt accept payments for preorder, only card. 9
I thought good i'll verifiy my card anyway but i'll try give them a call as they sit in vienna so maybe we could figure something out. Again only credit card paypal does not accept. 
Hours later i read on WUS that paypal is accepted. 

I think they maybe mailed the firts batch of fifty. Then people figured aut its on the website and messed everything up. Maybe everybody just should wait on their mail, then they will be sent in the original order number


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I received an email requesting final payment this morning 

I was unable to pay via credit card, payment was denied, so I contacted my credit card company and they assisted in verification 

Went back to website to pay, and now PayPal was an option, in addition to credit card option

So I paid via PayPal and received receipt from Doxa

Not sure why PayPal became an option for payment, but initially was not available 

Anyone else have a similar experience???


Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine is scheduled for delivery this Monday.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Had no problems paying with PayPal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> I received an email requesting final payment this morning
> 
> I was unable to pay via credit card, payment was denied, so I contacted my credit card company and they assisted in verification
> 
> ...


I paid via pp as well which was not available for preorder. I have not received my shipping notice though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Paid with PayPal and have not received shipping notice either. Hope one doesn’t affect the other.


----------



## kualah321 (Jun 11, 2017)

Got the payment request email 2 days ago, made payment after getting back from overseas today via credit card and got the confirmation email immediately.
There is no PayPal option for me either.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The race is on,WHO will be first to post a wrist shot?
Mine is in Tenneesee,due befor 10:30 am.tomorrow..


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

mine is at FedEx Tempe, AZ. I live next door in Mesa, AZ. my delivery is also
due before 10.30hrs. my sweaty palms await.


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm late to the party, will keep a close eye on the sales forum, hopefully I can pick one up. It would be. My first. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Special delivery from Switzerland, happy early birthday to me!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

NCCaptain said:


> Special delivery from Switzerland, happy early birthday to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Captain! Wear it in the best of health.

What is in the black DOXA pouch?

Cheers!


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Des2471 said:


> Congratulations Captain! Wear it in the best of health.
> 
> What is in the black DOXA pouch?
> 
> Cheers!


It's their new sizing screwdriver/spring bar tool. Extremely high quality and a nice surprise!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Obligatory wrist shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

NCCaptain said:


> It's their new sizing screwdriver/spring bar tool. Extremely high quality and a nice surprise!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful. Disappointed, sorta regretting getting my deposit back now.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

What color / type is the lume?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> What color / type is the lume?


It's c3 green lume but hands and markers stay very white in the daylight


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

matthew P said:


> What color / type is the lume?


Seems to be a mixture of c1/c3? Minute and hour hands appear to be white but glow green with the rest of the dial. Here is a pic of it in natural sunlight and a dark room. Minute marker lume looks blue in pics but glows green just like my professional. Minute and hour hands glow green like a TORCH.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Lume is looking promising on these. Impatiently waiting for mine


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

NCCaptain said:


> Seems to be a mixture of c1/c3? Minute and hour hands appear to be white but glow green with the rest of the dial. Here is a pic of it in natural sunlight and a dark room. Minute marker lume looks blue in pics but glows green just like my professional. Minute and hour hands glow green like a TORCH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watch


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Poseidon has landed!!!*








it's everything that was advertised.


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Gorgeous watch! Lume looks great (though I’ll say that blue would’ve gone with the yellow better than green, imho)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Stunning watch


Is it possible this is Seiko Lumibrit??The Blue looks just like a Seiko Diver I had but can't remember the model#..


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Michael Day said:


> No. As usual their comms are poor. I saw posting here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No Sir, comms are not poor, it is intentional that not all 500 emails are sent at once.
Emails are sent in the order the deposits were received, only 200 were sent to date
Important Note: Please make sure doxawatches.com is whitelisted in your email software and please frequently check your spam folder for the order completion email


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

DOXA S.A. said:


> No Sir, comms are not poor, it is intentional that not all 500 emails are sent at once.
> Emails are sent in the order the deposits were received, only 200 were sent to date
> Important Note: Please make sure doxawatches.com is whitelisted in your email software and please frequently check your spam folder for the order completion email


Yes my comments were based on some incorrect assumptions. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Stunning watch


Thank you! I'm very impressed with the quality as always from Doxa. Running dead accurate after 10 hours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

ctang said:


> Gorgeous watch! Lume looks great (though I'll say that blue would've gone with the yellow better than green, imho)


I agree the blue would have been a tad nicer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

NCCaptain said:


> It's their new sizing screwdriver/spring bar tool. Extremely high quality and a nice surprise!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the tool new or the pouch? Post the photo of the new one please (if new)! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

NCCaptain said:


> I agree the blue would have been a tad nicer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too sure about blue on yellow. Prefer the green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*

What up with the white and yellow lume. Is it actually different color hands and dial or just the picture.

Thanks

Congrats on the new rrival


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



watchspeak said:


> What up with the white and yellow lume. Is it actually different color hands and dial or just the picture.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Congrats on the new rrival


itS the lighting for the picture.


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*

Congrats looks really nice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Not too sure about blue on yellow. Prefer the green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Honestly can't complain, the lume is outstanding as it is. I just like blue lume lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> Is the tool new or the pouch? Post the photo of the new one please (if new)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pouch and screwdriver both appear to be new! Screwdriver is a really nice 2 piece design with an integrated spring bar tool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NCCaptain said:


> The pouch and screwdriver both appear to be new! Screwdriver is a really nice 2 piece design with an integrated spring bar tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need 1 or 2 screwdrivers to size bracelet?


----------



## sxl2004 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



vintageguy said:


> View attachment 13155003
> 
> it's everything that was advertised.


I was hoping for more precise printing.


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Do you need 1 or 2 screwdrivers to size bracelet?


Only need the screwdriver to size the bracelet. 2nd Spring bar piece is to remove the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



vintageguy said:


> View attachment 13155003
> 
> it's everything that was advertised.


I'm surprised Doxa made a watch that is so blurry on the dial.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



Hands90 said:


> I'm surprised Doxa made a watch that is so blurry on the dial.


Must be underwater....


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Today i received the email with the order status "complete" i may be in the next patch customers to have the watch sent on their way. On those who allready received the piece, are these sent from Vienna?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ah, those are the same screwdrivers that shipped with black lung and in the last few months. The case is new though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Michael Day said:


> Not too sure about blue on yellow.


Blue and yellow would be perfect for a watch that is in dedication to a Swedish company.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Streichi said:


> Today i received the email with the order status "complete" i may be in the next patch customers to have the watch sent on their way. On those who allready received the piece, are these sent from Vienna?


yes


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



nepatriot said:


> Must be underwater....


LOL. I'm sorry for my bad photo.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



nepatriot said:


> Must be underwater....


LOL. I'm sorry for my bad photo.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Andy at DOXA says that they shipped about 15 yesterday, around another 50 today, and they hope to ship another 50 a day. He says mine should go out next week. (I'm somewhere between the 380-450th order.)


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

DocJekl said:


> Andy at DOXA says that they shipped about 15 yesterday, around another 50 today, and they hope to ship another 50 a day. He says mine should go out next week. (I'm somewhere between the 380-450th order.)


Mine shipped today. FedEx has it in Switzerland, arriving central U.S. on Thursday. Probably could've had it sooner, but I sat on the payment email for ~18 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Waiting here in Australia for mine. FedEx delivery today some time. ⌚


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



watchspeak said:


> What up with the white and yellow lume. Is it actually different color hands and dial or just the picture.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Congrats on the new rrival


Gotta just be the lighting/photo. Couple other examples from Instagram:


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



dinexus said:


> Gotta just be the lighting/photo. Couple other examples from Instagram:


Why is the CROWN unscrewed!


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



dinexus said:


> Gotta just be the lighting/photo. Couple other examples from Instagram:


Why is the CROWN unscrewed!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



Hands90 said:


> Why is the CROWN unscrewed!


Baselworld sample/prototype. Had to get the hands in the right spot, forgot to screw it back in


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



dinexus said:


> Gotta just be the lighting/photo. Couple other examples from Instagram:


These look fantastic...... exactly what I was hoping for. 
I've received my "order complete " email, looking forward to shipping and receiving.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

NCCaptain said:


> Seems to be a mixture of c1/c3? Minute and hour hands appear to be white but glow green with the rest of the dial. Here is a pic of it in natural sunlight and a dark room. Minute marker lume looks blue in pics but glows green just like my professional. Minute and hour hands glow green like a TORCH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Information from DOXA: ALL indices and hands use Swiss C3 Super Luminova, the hands have transparent undercoating and that is why they glow brighter like most of the DOXA SUB models


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Poseidon has landed!!!*



vintageguy said:


> View attachment 13155003
> 
> it's everything that was advertised.


I see the emotion from the shaky pic.



Hands90 said:


> Why is the CROWN unscrewed!


200 heartbeats per minute and you forget the crown popping out...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Still unsized, so no wrist shots yet


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

DocJekl said:


> Still unsized, so no wrist shots yet
> 
> View attachment 13164485
> 
> ...


I like that they started including the screwdriver again. Made quick work of resizing mine today when it came out of the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I see that one is up for sale on the sales forum already.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My impressions so far.

The whole watch is wrapped in a clingy plastic, including the head and bracelet. So during shipping the bracelet can't rub against the back of the watch and causes scratches. I may leave the plastic on the bracelet for now, and switch it to the yellow ISOfrane before I start to size the bracelet.

The watch reeks of high quality, except for the dive extension (and inside of the clasp) which feels/looks like cheap metal with a cheap hinge pin - that part is not as refined and polished as the rest of the bracelet. I was surprised by that part when I opened up the clasp to check the dive extension, but my 20 year old TAG was similar to this (the TAG dive-ext broke and I had it soldered closed, because it wasn't worth buying a $200 replacement bracelet). Everything else fits in with it being the mid-range quality Swiss watch that it is.









The bezel is firm and not wobbly, and rotates smoothly through 120 clicks/minute with a more metallic click than a Rolex (more Omega-like). My only gripe is that in dim light you cannot read the minute track on the bezel, although you can easily see the decompression table. The finish on the bezel and painted numbers feels vintage to me, so while not as crisp or sharp as that on my Omega and Rolex watches, is has a nice vintage charm to it. The bezel is very easy to grip and turn, and I'm sure it will be unlike my SMPc where the scalloped bezel can be hard to turn when wet.

The second hand started moving almost immediately after handling the watch the first time. After unscrewing the crown, it feels buttery smooth when winding the movement (not grainy like some Seiko).

The date ticks over instantly at about 3 minutes prior to 12 midnight. I always wind it a few turns and pull the crown 1-click, then quick-set the date for a day early, then hack the second hand at 12 and continue to go forward through the next date change by moving the hour and minute hands, and wait for atomic time to catch up so that I can push in the crown.

When I set the minute hand and then push in the crown as above, there was NO drift in the hand placement and it engaged and started moving right away, so that the minute hand is dead on at the next minute marker when the second hand hits 12. As you know, with some watches the minute hand doesn't move for 5-15 seconds, or it shifts slightly forward or back when you push in the crown. That isn't the case here and when you push in the crown, the second hand and minute hand will get in sync properly right away.

The lume is bright with just exposure to a 120 lumen flashlight, and to my eyes the light green lume is brighter on the hands. The brighter hands make the hour markers looks slightly blue in the iPhone photos, but it's all green. However, when exposed to light from a flashlight instead of sunlight, the lume seems to fade fairly quickly.

The first photo was taken just 20 minutes after a 20 second exposure to the above flashlight. The second photo shows how bright it is after I recharged it again with another 20 seconds of the flashlight.

















The scuba tank case is nice, weighty, and solid, but not quite as cool looking or as functional as the lighter plastic scuba tank case from my Citizen Promaster Dive Watch, which slides open to access the watch and looks more like a scuba tank at the top. The rubber cap on the top of the DOXA tank/tube seals the DOXA case so well that the pressure inside the case makes it hard to remove and replace the cap. You could use it to bury cash and jewels in the backyard, to keep them safe.

The warranty card is inside the tank with the watch, and is already filled out. I have not looked at the optical disk that came with it yet, as it's "for computer use, not DVD player" and my Apple superdrive is packed away. Also, they're using FedEx International Priority, so if it ships Monday you'll have it Wednesday.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

#94 arrived


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you for the incredibly detailed review, DocJekl!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I've just received the email today to complete the payment. I was probably one of the last orders and I ordered both the Isofrane and the belt. Has anybody received the belt yet?

On the downside, with the rising USD vs. EUR in the last few weeks, my order has turned out to be around EUR 90 more expensive.


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Mine is on the way!

Has anyone ever gotten a customs invoice from receiving a watch directly from Europe before? The thought just occurred to me and I’m hoping that I don’t get stuck with that.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ctang said:


> Mine is on the way!
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a customs invoice from receiving a watch directly from Europe before? The thought just occurred to me and I'm hoping that I don't get stuck with that.


FedEx called me prior to delivering. Import tax. Paid them to organise release. 280aud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> FedEx called me prior to delivering. Import tax. Paid them to organise release. 280aud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah, should've clarified, wondering about the US.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

ctang said:


> Ah, should've clarified, wondering about the US.


Mine arrived in the U.S. last week. No additional customs charges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Mine arrived a couple f days ago but I only just got home myself, FedEx worked as I hoped, my wife caught them Tuesday.
Watch looks great, surprisingly small dial opening compared to what I’m used to, I like it. Real vintage vibe. 
Yellow color is fantastic. 
I think it’s a keeper. 

Wondering approximate amount of links I should take out for a 7 inch wrist?
I will be sure to soak in boiling water first.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Mine arrived a couple f days ago but I only just got home myself, FedEx worked as I hoped, my wife caught them Tuesday.
> Watch looks great, surprisingly small dial opening compared to what I'm used to, I like it. Real vintage vibe.
> Yellow color is fantastic.
> I think it's a keeper.
> ...


6.75. I took out 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I took out 4 as well and set microadjustment on the clasp to the smallest option.

Initially I took out 2 links from each side but the clasp didn't sit centred at the bottom of my wrist.

Removing 3 links from 12 o'clock and 1 link from 6 o'clock with smallest microadjust setting is perfect for my ~6.5" wrist.

For 7" wrist maybe try removing 2 links from 12 o'clock and 1 from 6 o'clock.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Mine arrived a couple f days ago but I only just got home myself, FedEx worked as I hoped, my wife caught them Tuesday.
> Watch looks great, surprisingly small dial opening compared to what I'm used to, I like it. Real vintage vibe.
> Yellow color is fantastic.
> I think it's a keeper.
> ...


Awesome your now part of the doxa fam what took you so long Matthew lol
I never needed to soak mine in hot water screws came out a doddle I used a loupe and the correct sized screwdriver 4 links two either side


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Same here, screws came out easily using the supplied screwdriver. No need to heat.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know if I am blessed or cursed but I don't have to size my Doxas. just remove plastic put on and go.









just as reference as I have my DS on the rubber which is at the 4th hole from the end.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Information from DOXA: ALL indices and hands use Swiss C3 Super Luminova, the hands have transparent undercoating and that is why they glow brighter like most of the DOXA SUB models


Can you comment on the 1200 Shark Hunter? Same lume as the DS? The lume on my Shark appears different from my Pro. The DS looks like the Pro.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> DOXA S.A. said:
> 
> 
> > Information from DOXA: ALL indices and hands use Swiss C3 Super Luminova, the hands have transparent undercoating and that is why they glow brighter like most of the DOXA SUB models
> ...


BWG9 I'd say due to the whiter color in daylight and blue color at night.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

nepatriot said:


> Can you comment on the 1200 Shark Hunter? Same lume as the DS? The lume on my Shark appears different from my Pro. The DS looks like the Pro.


Only exceptions are the PA, Sharkhunter and the first batch of the Caribbean


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Always a sunny day with Poseidon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Mine arrived a couple f days ago but I only just got home myself, FedEx worked as I hoped, my wife caught them Tuesday.
> Watch looks great, surprisingly small dial opening compared to what I'm used to, I like it. Real vintage vibe.
> Yellow color is fantastic.
> I think it's a keeper.
> ...


I have a 7 inch wrist
3 links worked well for me!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Only exceptions are the PA, Sharkhunter and the first batch of the Caribbean


Thanks! So is that BWG9? Someone said C1 also has a greenish glow like C3.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> DOXA S.A. said:
> 
> 
> > Only exceptions are the PA, Sharkhunter and the first batch of the Caribbean
> ...


If I remember correctly C1 appears slightly whiter in daylight and has indeed a greenish glow like C3 (but weaker).


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

MONVMENTVM said:


> If I remember correctly C1 appears slightly whiter in daylight and has indeed a greenish glow like C3 (but weaker).


My understanding as well: C1 was the lume choice when a brighter white was desired in daylight. The trade off was not as bright a glow.

As you can see in the pics, the Shark is pure white in daylight, and has a bluish glow.

I believe lume can also be tinted. I have a Precisita with lume tinted to look vintage. It glows like a torch with a greenish tint, like C3.

Below, left to right:

Precista PRS82, Doxa 1200 Pro, Doxa 1200 Shark, Seiko SKX007 (modded with sapphire lumed bezel insert), Squale 1521.









No flash: ISO6400, dark room, natural light. The glow given off by the SKX is actually throwing light on the Doxa Shark.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

lightspire said:


>


Is that the yellow isofrane it came with or something else? Looks great.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Perlon strap


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> My impressions so far.
> 
> The whole watch is wrapped in a clingy plastic, including the head and bracelet. So during shipping the bracelet can't rub against the back of the watch and causes scratches. I may leave the plastic on the bracelet for now, and switch it to the yellow ISOfrane before I start to size the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Anyone else concerned about the lume being only on par with what Hamilton uses on their watches, vs the how long the lume lasts on their Planet Ocean, or Submariner, or Seiko divers?


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> Anyone else concerned about the lume being only on par with what Hamilton uses on their watches, vs the how long the lume lasts on their Planet Ocean, or Submariner, or Seiko divers?


I do not agree. I'm new to the conversation but I've been let down by lume so often. 
This watch is preforming better then expected maybe the yellow dial makes it easier to see.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Hands90 said:


> I do not agree. I'm new to the conversation but I've been let down by lume so often.
> This watch is preforming better then expected maybe the yellow dial makes it easier to see.


Agreed lume is better on this than on my 1200t pro , yes not Seiko strength but who cares loving this watch so much


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I agree, from the watches I have owned it's in the middle, Seiko mm300 and Tudor Pelagos are in the league of their own, but on the other hand much better lume than the Sinn U1, Damasko Dsub1 or DC66. Would it be nice if it would have torch lume, not sure, I don't really know how was the lume in the original Poseidon, but I would guess not at least brighter than the reissue. I'm really happy with it! And as said, it's an amazing watch, definitely one of my favourite watches!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Okay, thanks. I haven't had that much experience with these kind of watches (mid level Swiss divers). And I do have some watches with worse lume, putting this in the middle. I saw a recent post that also showed the lume wasn't that bright, although it looks brighter in real life than in photos.

It's better than the lume on my Hamilton Harrison Ford Conservation chronograph, my Speedmaster Date, any of the 5 Aqua terra that I owned, or my Citizen Ti Perpetual Calendar. My Hamilton Khaki (gone) seemed on a similar level.

I just got put off a little when I saw how bright my new Rolex Hulk was on Friday and compared it to other divers such as my DOXA, Seiko PADI and Blue Lagoon, Citizen 300M divers, Tudor Black Bay Red, and several of my Omega Planet Oceans - those are all Torches! 

My Speedmaster Pro's aren't torches but I think that they still have a little longer lasting lume than the DOXA. I'm going to take my Speedy Pro and DOXA into the sun a few times today, and then see if I can read the time in the middle of the night after my eyes have adjusted to the darkness.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it's not a torch, however a big reason why I think it comes across weaker in pictures is because the lume stripes on the dial are fairly thin... cameras tend to prefer to pick up bigger blobs of light.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Here is my DOXA after only a couple of minutes in the sunlight around 4:30PM, and I left it on a table inside but not far from a window after that (sunset was about 8:30PM)









Here is DOXA now at about 1:00AM, about 4.5 hours after sunset.









The DOXA was unreadable to the naked eye upon first walking from the kitchen where I started this post into the dark room. And although my Moonwatch dial was too dim to be photographed as well, I could still read the time in the dark without my eyes adjusting if I put my eyeball right up to the watch.

However, after 5 minutes in the dark room I can read the time on the DOXA as well, but the minute hand is brighter than the hour hand or the hour markers.

Interestingly, after my eyes adjusted to the dark, within 5 minutes I could read the time on all of my watches on watch winders, despite them facing away from the windows and not getting any direct sunlight (3 Planet Oceans, and 2 Seiko turtles, Rolex Hulk, a Speedmaster Date, a Victorinox Dive Master 500, plus a Mitsukoshi dial Speedy in a glass topped watchbox).

The brightest lume was still on the Planet Oceans, Hulk and Seikos, followed by the Speedy Pro and Victorinox. The DOXA and Speedy Date were on a similar level, despite the DOXA getting direct 2 minutes of sunlight earlier and the others being in a shaded bedroom.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Wondering how the accuracy is for Poseidon owners? There were a number of Doxa fans lamenting that this want to be a COSC calibred release with some posting that they wouldn't get because of this alone.

After about a months ownership and rotation still being strongly in favour of the Poseidon my accuracy is pretty good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Wondering how the accuracy is for Poseidon owners? There were a number of Doxa fans lamenting that this want to be a COSC calibred release with some posting that they wouldn't get because of this alone.
> 
> After about a months ownership and rotation still being strongly in favour of the Poseidon my accuracy is pretty good.
> 
> ...


I haven't actually worn or checked my timekeeping yet - been busier than usual.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy with my tests so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow! That is very accurate and you are lucky to have gotten a piece like that. 

What app did you use to conduct the test, out of curiosity?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

5 seconds for me


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

ctang said:


> Wow! That is very accurate and you are lucky to have gotten a piece like that.
> 
> What app did you use to conduct the test, out of curiosity?


Used the Toolwatch App

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine is plus 9 a day, a little disappointing at this price point.

My CARIBBEAN is plus 0.5, much nicer!


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

I wonder how long it takes for these movements to “settle in” though. Some say they will not reach a stable accuracy until a little time on the wrist has been had.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ctang said:


> I wonder how long it takes for these movements to "settle in" though. Some say they will not reach a stable accuracy until a little time on the wrist has been had.


Your talking about the force in the mainspring to keep a equal or almost equal torque , this is why Automatic watch's are better time keepers than Manual watches because as the mainspring winds down you are getting a different rate , Automatic fully wound and being worn keeping it constantly topped up give a more equal rate


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Vlciudoli said:


> Mine is plus 9 a day, a little disappointing at this price point.
> 
> My CARIBBEAN is plus 0.5, much nicer!


Don't worry too much. Mine was around plus 8 on the first day and then again on the second day and afterwards has slowed down. After 7 days I am at plus 27 seconds in total now. It's been my experience especially with the 2824 that they slow down after a few days/weeks. So better to be a little in the + with them when they are entirely new.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Mine's running pretty fast. I took it off to let it run down. I've read that wearing it for a few days fully charging the watch then letting it run all the way down can help. 

As long as it's fast because it's too new then I'm good with it!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Hands90 said:


> Mine's running pretty fast. I took it off to let it run down. I've read that wearing it for a few days fully charging the watch then letting it run all the way down can help.
> 
> As long as it's fast because it's too new then I'm good with it!


You're over-feeding the hamsters that run around inside to power the watch? Check it for magnetism as well.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> You're over-feeding the hamsters that run around inside to power the watch? Check it for magnetism as well.


I know it's easy to demagnetize but that little device makes me nervous. I'm going to give it some time first then see if I need to do that.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Mines setlling in at around +7spd after initially running +10-12spd.
Better, but still hoping for more.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm retired, so I no longer care if I'm +/-6 seconds for an appointment.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine is at 15.2/sec fast.
Not a big deal, but that is Seiko territory and not the decorated ETA 2824-2 territory.

The 1200 Pro I bought a few days later is at 6.3/sec fast.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine is a very consistent plus 10 per day. Not impressive o depressing, perhaps a little disappointing.

My Caribbean was almost 0 secs per day, but suddenly is minus 6, after I hit a baton in to a pad during a training session.Never had that sort of transferred shock per a watch before.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

I was among the first to receive the Poseidon. It arrived at +9s/day. After more than a month of daily wear, it's at right around +6.

I'm happy with these numbers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

...and for comparison, the Project Aware has been reliably at -8 to -9 s/day for the last year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

vintageguy said:


> I'm retired, so I no longer care if I'm +/-6 seconds for an appointment.


6 seconds easily acceptable. But you're off 3 minutes a month, 36 minutes a year if you always wear your watch without resetting it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Yikes, that’s quite slow for daily wear. Too fast is a bit annoying but at least you won’t be late when the days stack up.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I have babied mine but today noticed a lot of micro-scratching on the polished bezel. I've used a soft shirt a few times, bad idea I guess. Maybe it rolled on its face somehow idk. Still a great piece just didn't expect to age it so soon!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

sirlordcomic said:


> I have babied mine but today noticed a lot of micro-scratching on the polished bezel. I've used a soft shirt a few times, bad idea I guess. Maybe it rolled on its face somehow idk. Still a great piece just didn't expect to age it so soon!


I've had mine a while now. Worn on rotation but it's had a lot of wrist time being new. Just got the glass out and inspected. Not a scratch anywhere. I'd look at what could be causing this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> I've had mine a while now. Worn on rotation but it's had a lot of wrist time being new. Just got the glass out and inspected. Not a scratch anywhere. I'd look at what could be causing this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah it's really strange, maybe chlorine combined with rub with the wrong type of textile for a quick clean? It's literally been on my wrist on laying face up on bedside table. I'll take some pics.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

sirlordcomic said:


> I have babied mine but today noticed a lot of micro-scratching on the polished bezel. I've used a soft shirt a few times, bad idea I guess. Maybe it rolled on its face somehow idk. Still a great piece just didn't expect to age it so soon!


It's said to pick up scratches easily.

Mine is fine but I also learned the hard way to NEVER use a loop. It's better to not know. My Pos had a few nice nicks on the bracelet 6 oclock side of the bracelet link nearst to the watch. 
Being as crazy as I am I unscrewed the links on both sides and swapped the bracelet so the clasp is in the same place but the nickd side is on 12 side so I don't see it.

My Seamaster 300 master CoAxial had an inner polished part of the bezel that would get scratches and nics. 
I wrote detailed discussions about it. Other SMC 300 master CoAxial owners said that they were really very careful and still they complained about scratched bezels.

So take it with a grain of salt it's out of your hands or for all we know it left the factory scratched.


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Polished surfaces pick up hairline scratches if you look at them too long. Just wear it, enjoy it, and before you know it you will have "patina" and all will be right again


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Hands90 said:


> It's said to pick up scratches easily.
> 
> Mine is fine but I also learned the hard way to NEVER use a loop. It's better to not know. My Pos had a few nice nicks on the bracelet 6 oclock side of the bracelet link nearst to the watch.
> Being as crazy as I am I unscrewed the links on both sides and swapped the bracelet so the clasp is in the same place but the nickd side is on 12 side so I don't see it.
> ...


Funny I pulled out my Omega mco 300 and took a look yesterday and it's perfect, granted I haven't taken it out much in the wild.

I think it must have been paddle boarding and we were playing in a huge drop off near shore jumping in, maybe climbing up on the bank roughed it up a bit. The sand under water was coarse.

Time to move on, watch has begun it's journey... Love this piece

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Mine is at 15.2/sec fast.
> Not a big deal, but that is Seiko territory and not the decorated ETA 2824-2 territory.
> 
> The 1200 Pro I bought a few days later is at 6.3/sec fast.


After a month, she has settled down to 11.2, much better than 15.2 to start.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine has been a very consistent plus 10 seconds, which is disappointing as my Caribbean is better than my COSC watches, at +1


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Vlciudoli said:


> Mine has been a very consistent plus 10 seconds, which is disappointing as my Caribbean is better than my COSC watches, at +1


Yes , that is disappointing. I am going to get an accurate + / - soon and will post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

019/500 has settled in at ~+5s/day.

It's been on my wrist almost daily since arriving. I quickly got used to the smaller size. So much so that the 1500 PA seems monstrous in comparison.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I was waiting to post this until I had a conclusion.

I had a little issue with my Poseidon timekeeping being very erratic and unpredictable, often being a bit too fast on the winder and too slow on the wrist, and difficult to measure the rate on a timegrapher. The movement's beat wasn't very clean looking when examined on my watchmaker's timegrapher, and it wasn't magnetized (still tried to degauss it).

So I sent it to DOXA in the USA about 3-4 weeks before all of the Swiss went on vacation for a month, expecting it back in about 12 weeks. I wasn't in a rush since I have so many watches, and Andy was very helpful in getting it shipped to Switzerland at no charge. He thought that they might just put in a new movement, as the easiest solution. The watch came back last week, about 2 weeks ahead of schedule, but with no note about what was done. I haven't bugged Andy about what they did until I had time to be sure it was running properly or not.

It included a timegrapher printout showing it to be about +4.8 sec in 3 of the 6 positions with a delta of 4.8 (plus 3.0 - 7.8 sec/day), and good amplitude around 290. Since arrival it's only lost 7 seconds in 6 days on my Eilux dual winder (it could be losing in the other 3 positions, and it doesn't really replicate the different positions it would see on the wrist).

Once I'm done testing my POLMLE on the wrist, which just came back from the Spa today, I'll then see how the DOXA timekeeping on the wrist compares to the timegrapher slip they sent me (and vs how it's been running on the winder). I'll also try to get it on the timegrapher and see how clean the beat looks. Overall, the rate is much better now than when I sent it in.

Obligatory Pic attached:


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> I was waiting to post this until I had a conclusion.
> 
> I had a little issue with my Poseidon timekeeping being very erratic and unpredictable, often being a bit too fast on the winder and too slow on the wrist, and difficult to measure the rate on a timegrapher. The movement's beat wasn't very clean looking when examined on my watchmaker's timegrapher, and it wasn't magnetized (still tried to degauss it).
> 
> ...


In the past 7 days my freshly repaired DOXA Poseidon has only lost a total of 0.3 seconds! Not bad. It has been running between +0.7 sec/day and -0.2 sec/day on the winder, at an average rate of almost -0.05 sec/day. Although that's -7.3 seconds in 13 days, when you count the first 6 days back.

In that same week my Hulk would have lost 1 second and my POLMLE would lose 9 seconds, my Tudor Black Bay Red would gain 2 seconds and my GSOTM would gain 10 seconds, my SMPc chronograph would gain 14 seconds and my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 would gain 28 seconds (still only 4 sec/day).


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Pretty disappointing accuracy for a Swiss made watch taking all the reports into account as a whole on this model. Happy for those lucky owners who got one that keeps time well.


----------

